# Gran Turismo 5 Clubhouse



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 19, 2010)

I wanted to start this and Easy Rhino reminded me in the GT5 delayed thread. So yeah post if you want in, your psn name as well. And im thinking we should definately do some TPU races maybe a week or so after release. We can decide then what class to do, depending on what cars people have unlocked and such.

*The Game*






track list
car list
unlock list

2.0 features:
Standard cars now feature simple interior views (typically black with a speedometer)
Improved online experience with the lounge
Updated physics
Support for the Logitech G25/G27 wheels
Can set weather changes from the quick menu
Can now save multiple car settings
11 Nascar vehicles added.
Added the GTR used in Kazunori Yamauchi's class victory at the nurburgring 24h 2011.
Replays can be fast forwarded and rewound. 
Can now save and resume endurance races
Experience in online races increased by 60%, rewards have been increased by 66%

1.0 features:
1031 cars (200+ premium with interior view and full damage)
WRC license
NASCAR license
16 player online races +16 spectators
20 tracks (70 variations ie. reverse, some with weather or day/night)
License tests
Performance modding
A-spec career track
B-spec career track
Karting
Stig challenge
WRC challenge
NASCAR challenge
Youtube integration for videos
photo mode
Cars collect dirt as they race, they need to be washed to remove the dirt
Cars lose grip when collecting grass and dirt if they go off road
Track creator allows creation of custom lengths and corner severity.
Im sure there's more just cant think of them.

*Club:*
*Hybrid_theory*, *psn:* Ryan461
*MustangGT2142* *psn:* MustangGT2142
*mightysi* *psn:* mightysi
*Count Shagula* *psn:* Warbzula
*DrPepper* *psn:* SneakyFcknRusky
*cadaveca* *psn:* cadaveca
*Easy Rhino* *psn:* easy_rhino1
*v12dock* *psn:* v12dock
*1Kurgan1* *psn:* Grevenilvec
*ktr* *psn:* teh_stig
*F1re_Fly_* *psn:* F1re_Fly_
*CHAOS_KILLA* *psn:* Lionheart1188
*f22a4bandit* *psn:* f22a4bandit
*3870x2* *psn:* TheBuziness
*erocker* *psn:* erocker414
*Marineborn* *psn:* Marineborn
*Noxman* *psn:* neroxath
*Munki* *psn:* mojomydog
*bogmali* *psn:* JREchevarria
*alcpone* *psn:* alcpone


----------



## MustangGT2142 (Nov 19, 2010)

sign me in. psn: MustangGT2142

I'm really looking forward to this game, 1000+ cars, lots of tracks, course maker, dynamic weather... what more could you want. And also I will be playing this on my G25.


----------



## mightysi (Nov 19, 2010)

Count me in too, I cant believe it's finally going to be released.
I was seriously starting to expect another DNF...

PSN: mightysi


----------



## Count Shagula (Nov 19, 2010)

G27 and Playseat rockin and ready to go. Less than a week till we get the game!!

PSN = Warbzula


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 19, 2010)

Yeah add me too. When I get paid I'm getting this game and hopefully a driving setup with a clutch and gearstick. Does anyone know what will work ?


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 19, 2010)

add me too. same name here as everywhere else.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 19, 2010)

my PSN name is easy_rhino1

can't wait to race!


----------



## v12dock (Nov 19, 2010)

Add me 
PSN=v12dock

Midnight release?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 19, 2010)

Add me up, PSN = Grevenilvec


----------



## MustangGT2142 (Nov 19, 2010)

anyone getting a collector's edition?


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 19, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> Yeah add me too. When I get paid I'm getting this game and hopefully a driving setup with a clutch and gearstick. Does anyone know what will work ?



G25 ran perfectly well in Prologue I expect the same from GT5(it better cuz my Playseat and G25 are just itching to plunked in front of my telly)


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 19, 2010)

MustangGT2142 said:


> anyone getting a collector's edition?



Probably. Depends on availability locally though. I have a PS3, really for GT and MetalGear games, and that's it.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 19, 2010)

MustangGT2142 said:


> anyone getting a collector's edition?



I would like to, but no funds, and they are all sound out locally 



cadaveca said:


> Probably. Depends on availability locally though. I have a PS3, really for GT and MetalGear games, and that's it.



I would check now, matters how large of a populated city you live in, normally I see CE's left on the release day, but doesn't seem likely with GT5.


----------



## MustangGT2142 (Nov 19, 2010)

I would like to have a collector's edition too, but for me even 60 € is much for a game, even tho I bought a ps3 just for gt5.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 19, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I would check now, matters how large of a populated city you live in, normally I see CE's left on the release day, but doesn't seem likely with GT5.



Hmm. 1.2 million people here, I hope I can get one. Crap.


----------



## ktr (Nov 19, 2010)

PSN: teh_stig

Also getting collector's edition from Amazon, but sadly wont be able to play it over the Thanksgiving weekend (out of town).


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 19, 2010)

Im getting a collectors edition. I usually done get CEs, but this time i thought I should. and with the 300 page book or whatever it is on cars and tuning, oh so worth it.

@DrPepper. THe way clutch worked in GT5P was if the car had a clutch shifter you could use it (Therefore some are paddle only). I tried to get my bros G25 to use it, but he had broken his clutch shifter and bought a third party one which cannot work with the ps3. so i wasnt able to properly test. 

Only 5 days left fellas. So what's every1s plan to do when they get the game installed (install is optional, but probably a good idea). Im thinking to do the stig challenge if its unlocked.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 19, 2010)

yea i wish i could play on wednesday but i will also be out of town until friday night.


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 20, 2010)

I focking need this game.

Been thinking it about it all month. Going to get a G25 for it then and probably never leave my room for about 3 week.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 20, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> I focking need this game.
> 
> Been thinking it about it all month. Going to get a G25 for it then and probably never leave my room for about 3 week.



ive been thinking about this game a lot for like 2 years lol. Ugh i want to play it NOW. But ill have to try and be patient. I get my new car tomorrow so hopefully that will occupy my brain. 2008 subaru wrx btw


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 20, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> ive been thinking about this game a lot for like 2 years lol. Ugh i want to play it NOW. But ill have to try and be patient. I get my new car tomorrow so hopefully that will occupy my brain. 2008 subaru wrx btw



Fuck you I have a shitty astra  Maybe I can have a virtual WRX next week


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 20, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> Fuck you I have a shitty astra  Maybe I can have a virtual WRX next week



hahaha. eh i worked hard in school and landed a nice government job. Price of the car was $23k CND. has 26000kms on it. it is automatic, but a way better deal than the standard tranny offers out there. There isnt a WRX specifically though in the game, just the STI ones.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 20, 2010)

Alright I was just pouring through the car list. I dare someone to drive a nissan Cube. or the nissan micra. lol


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 20, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Alright I was just pouring through the car list. I dare someone to drive a nissan Cube. or the nissan micra. lol



i will own all your asses with the Cube


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 20, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> i will own all your asses with the Cube



alright thats it, TPU cube race.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 20, 2010)

it sucks cause a lot of people will have a solid 2 day jump on me since i cant grab it until friday


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 20, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> it sucks cause a lot of people will have a solid 2 day jump on me since i cant grab it until friday



I do feel sorry for you. But not sorry enough to not play it. Like honestly gonna get off work, head straight to the store, get my CE. Hug it like it was my own child, take it home, heat up dinner or order pizza, then play till i pass out


----------



## F1reFly (Nov 20, 2010)

F1re_Fly_


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 20, 2010)

F1reFly said:


> F1re_Fly_



added. put your psn as the same, assuming its that.


----------



## Count Shagula (Nov 20, 2010)

Great GT5 TV ad: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5v3aCp899F8&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 20, 2010)

Mr. Butler is a professional driver on a closed course. Do not attempt.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 20, 2010)

I love that ad. They said they wanted the test cars back. bwahahahaha


----------



## ktr (Nov 20, 2010)

New direct feed footage, make sure to have tissues with you while watching.


Sport Compact Race - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfVfYyigC0g&hd=1
Toscana Dirt Rally Race - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41No6k0kx2E&hd=1
JGTC City Race - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOrX0F4XWyw&hd=1
Sport Compact Snow Rally Race - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXqu6CbEnYo&hd=1
Vintage Le Mans Race - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6ovjx_jjwY&hd=1
Rx-7 Drifting - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0DHMsNA0zM&hd=1
Sport Compact Tsukuba Race - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEznZcAk5zw&hd=1
Go Kart Race - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HuMSrnALnh4&hd=1


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 20, 2010)

Haha notice the details of the crowd waving and such in the snow race. Wish the snow looked a little better. But im more glad the games releasing wednesday. ugh is it wednesday yet


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 20, 2010)

Awesome Sauce, can you pls add me in Hybrid Theory

PSN - Lionheart1188


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 20, 2010)

ktr said:


> new direct feed footage, make sure to have tissues with you while watching.
> 
> 
> sport compact race - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfvfyyigc0g&hd=1
> ...



fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap


----------



## v12dock (Nov 20, 2010)

zomg smoke and skid marks.... you don't know how long I have been waiting.....


----------



## Count Shagula (Nov 20, 2010)

Im liking the brake lights lighting up water spray/dirt and the fact that the cars blow fire out the back... WANT NOW :'(


----------



## Count Shagula (Nov 20, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Like honestly gonna get off work, head straight to the store, get my CE. Hug it like it was my own child, take it home, heat up dinner or order pizza, then play till i pass out



Im going to do the exact same thing, that is, if begging a day before the release doesn't score me a copy


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 20, 2010)

Count Shagula said:


> Im going to do the exact same thing, that is, if begging a day before the release doesn't score me a copy



When i picked up NFS HP last week. I asked the guy at eb games if its in on the wednesday, was kinda hoping for the tuesday. But he said I wont say its in till i have it in my hand. Which is understandable since the release was a secret/unknown for so long and then got delayed.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 20, 2010)

A Sony EU tweet said:

Next week's GT5 posts will send your excitement into overdrive.

Cant wait to see what it is. Just hope its not something showed in the various videos released over the past two weeks.


----------



## NAVI_Z (Nov 20, 2010)

yes please sign me up!! cant wait!! been a fan since gt1. psn id- I X I. woohoo!!


----------



## mightysi (Nov 20, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> A Sony EU tweet said:
> 
> Next week's GT5 posts will send your excitement into overdrive.



I'm betting it's something like
"Seriously people, GT5 is out today. What do you mean you dont believe us?"


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Nov 20, 2010)

add me in too please! psn=mult1kill


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 20, 2010)

Its been leaked for those with hacked consoles


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 20, 2010)

hackers that steal video games are fail. i hope their accounts get deleted.  

i just preorderd at gamestop. turned in 4 games and only got 30 bucks. wtf.


----------



## ktr (Nov 20, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Its been leaked for those with hacked consoles



I've read that it doesn't work. Suckers...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 21, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> i just preorderd at gamestop. turned in 4 games and only got 30 bucks. wtf.



Told you ebays the way, GS trade in is pointless now sadly  I just can't justify selling games to them anymore, then watch them put it back on the shelf for $5 under new cost.

Also, I went and paid mine off 2 days ago, thought I had $15 down, but I put in the pre-order like 2 years ago... turns out it was only $5, which was enough to cover tax :/ So had to fork out $59.99.


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 21, 2010)

OP could you change my PSN name to "SneakyFcknRusky" 

Forgot to add it in earlier.


----------



## ktr (Nov 21, 2010)

Some sweet 720p direct feed captures. http://www.taxigamer.com/gameplay/sony-playstation-3/gt5-gameplay/


----------



## MustangGT2142 (Nov 21, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> 1031 cars (200  premium with interior view and full damage)



so the standard cars won't have cockpit view at all?


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 21, 2010)

MustangGT2142 said:


> so the standard cars won't have cockpit view at all?



Correct no cockpit view.


----------



## MustangGT2142 (Nov 21, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Correct no cockpit view.



fu*k that really sux, why would they do that, 3/4 are standard and i only drive in cockpit view. And then you even have to pay for premium cars...


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 21, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> alright thats it, TPU cube race.




drove an actual vube since week :|


----------



## ktr (Nov 21, 2010)

MustangGT2142 said:


> And then you even have to pay for premium cars...



What do you mean you have to "pay for premium cars"?


----------



## MustangGT2142 (Nov 21, 2010)

ktr said:


> What do you mean you have to "pay for premium cars"?



i heard it somewhere that u have to buy them, sorry if i'm wrong


----------



## ktr (Nov 21, 2010)

MustangGT2142 said:


> i heard it somewhere that u have to buy them, sorry if i'm wrong



Yea, you have to buy them...with your virtual money earned from racing .


----------



## MustangGT2142 (Nov 21, 2010)

ktr said:


> Yea, you have to buy them...with your virtual money earned from racing .



oh thats good, cuz i thought you have to buy them with real money , silly me


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 21, 2010)

Ill admit I would of liked even a half assed forza style interior view for the standard models. But they do have a lot of good popular cars as premium. I think the bugatti veyron is the one exception.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 21, 2010)

i sent out a bunch of friend requests and some of you have not responded!


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 21, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> i sent out a bunch of friend requests and some of you have not responded!



i havent been on my ps3 yet, been trying to get around to it


----------



## Delta6326 (Nov 21, 2010)

I just pissed on my 360 and now asking for a ps3 for Christmas


----------



## mightysi (Nov 21, 2010)

Damn, just noticed that Motegi & Midfield Raceway have been bumped from the list 

They were two of my favorite tracks, i'd much rather had them than the new Eiger tracks


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 22, 2010)

Hmm didnt realize that it doesnt have motegi. ah well another reason to hop on forza from time to time.

anyway, added every1 in the list on psn. so if you got one from ryan461, accept . I dont have a ps3 mic right now, so text chat is all i can do in there.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 22, 2010)

MustangGT2142 said:


> fu*k that really sux, why would they do that, 3/4 are standard and i only drive in cockpit view. And then you even have to pay for premium cars...



Would take a lot of space and time to duplicate 1031 interiors.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Nov 22, 2010)

Add me!

PSN tag - f22a4bandit (go figure )

I'll most likely ask for this as a Christmas gift. I have to save the money I receive from work for student loans!


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 22, 2010)

Holy effin shit the Sig Edition costs £130.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 22, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> Holy effin shit the Sig Edition costs £130.



That the same as the Collectors Edition? Sounds like its beyond that, over here the games $60 and the CE is $100, 130 over there, thats like what $200 here? lol


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 22, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> That the same as the Collectors Edition? Sounds like its beyond that, over here the games $60 and the CE is $100, 130 over there, thats like what $200 here? lol



The sig has a few extra things:

An exclusive, branded Mercedes-Benz SLS AMG 1:43 scale model car

A Gran Turismo leather wallet and metal Gran Turismo key fob

A Signature Edition coffee table book featuring the beautiful cars and locations of Gran Turismo

A bespoke Gran Turismo 5 USB key with a trailer showing the collaboration between Mercedes-Benz and Polyphony that brought the SLS AMG to screen

Six additional in-game 'Stealth' cars including the McLaren F1 and the Mercedes-Benz SLS AMG and a dynamic theme


----------



## ktr (Nov 22, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> That the same as the Collectors Edition? Sounds like its beyond that, over here the games $60 and the CE is $100, 130 over there, thats like what $200 here? lol



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYUz66I6Ihc


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 22, 2010)

a lot of complaining from people who have yet to play the game. if you think this game is going to be the game to end all racing games you are only setting yourself up for disappointment. grow up.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Nov 22, 2010)

I should hook up my ps2 to my television and play some A-Spec until I pick up this game. I miss my Gran Turismo!


----------



## mightysi (Nov 22, 2010)

My pre-orders just been despatched, next day delivery! 

Guess I'll be taking the day off uni tomorrow


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 22, 2010)

mightysi said:


> My pre-orders just been despatched, next day delivery!
> 
> Guess I'll be taking the day off uni tomorrow



aww you brits get it a day before we do? we have to wait until wednesday!


----------



## mightysi (Nov 22, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> aww you brits get it a day before we do? we have to wait until wednesday!



No, release day is wednesday here too

I pre-ordered with shopto, who dispatch pre-orders as soon as they get the stock, to make sure our rubbish Royal Mail deliver them on time.
So by taking next day courier delivery instead i get it a day early


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 22, 2010)

so who is buying me this game for christmas?


----------



## ktr (Nov 22, 2010)

Unboxing of Collector's Edition: http://www.viddler.com/explore/sceablog/videos/1430/

Looks better than I'd expected.


----------



## mightysi (Nov 22, 2010)

Interesting, I much prefer that GT-R model they have to the SLS you get with the sig edition and the books do look nice,
but it's still not enough to tempt me into spending the extra cash.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 23, 2010)

mightysi said:


> Interesting, I much prefer that GT-R model they have to the SLS you get with the sig edition and the books do look nice,
> but it's still not enough to tempt me into spending the extra cash.



If the SLS was black or silver i would have preferred it. But since its orange, i want the gtr. it will make a nice trinket at my desk at work 

Just two more days guys/gals


----------



## Fatal (Nov 23, 2010)

I will be getting this game the only driving simulation game to get. The Gran Turismo games have never been a let down. Crap that reminds me I still have some stuff in  Gran Turismo 4 that I haven't unlocked.


----------



## mightysi (Nov 23, 2010)

Wow, it's not even released yet and there's an update
Wonder how the servers are going to cope with that tomorrow?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 23, 2010)

I could get the game right now if i spend the money that is used for my gf xmas present lmao..


----------



## Delta6326 (Nov 23, 2010)

depending on Black Friday deals im really thinking about getting a PS3 just for this game, im a huge racing fan and thats all i buy.


----------



## ktr (Nov 23, 2010)

mightysi said:


> Wow, it's not even released yet and there's an update
> Wonder how the servers are going to cope with that tomorrow?
> 
> View attachment 39113



From what I've read, the patch simply enables the online functions plus a few bug fixes/last minute options.

It could be that patch that prevented people who got leaked copies from enjoying the full full game.


----------



## mightysi (Nov 23, 2010)

ktr said:


> From what I've read, the patch simply enables the online functions plus a few bug fixes/last minute options.



Yeah, there obviously wasn't much of it, it downloaded pretty quick


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 24, 2010)

anyone else looked for their car on the list?

My 3000GT is on there, in 17 different versions (12 3000GT, 5 GTO)

Very happy about that.

It is the closest ill get to a 700whp vr4.


----------



## ktr (Nov 24, 2010)

Woot, Amazon shipped my copy. Should get it early tomorrow around lunch time. 

My car is not on the list, but the closest would be the GTI Mark. V, so I've am happy that it is a premium.


----------



## erocker (Nov 24, 2010)

Gah, my car is on the list. I really need a PS3


----------



## mightysi (Nov 24, 2010)

Yep, i always look and nope, there's not been a 306 in any GT as far as I know 
But there's a Lotus Esprit V8 (premium) which is the one car I reeeeaaaaalllly want, so I guess that'll do.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 24, 2010)

well i have a 2004 honda accord v6 so i am not sure if it technically is on the list. close enough i guess.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 24, 2010)

My subaru wrx isnt there, but an STI is. close enough. Man wish i didnt have to work tomorrow. ah well. just hope my CE is in store by the time i get off work


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 24, 2010)

2 hrs to midnight release here! going to try to get the CE.


----------



## Count Shagula (Nov 24, 2010)

No Vectra B


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 24, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> well i have a 2004 honda accord v6 so i am not sure if it technically is on the list. close enough i guess.



Same car my dad has. Black without a spoiler.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 24, 2010)

Picked up my copy.  Installing the game to the hard drive to expedite the loading process ATM.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 24, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> Same car my dad has. Black without a spoiler.



yea it is black but has a lame spoiler. gold trim tho and all the leet fixins.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thats the only thing that makes me sad about the GT series, heavy favoring of Japanese cars, always been about 5000 Skyline versions and 3000GTs  But its getting better, but things like having an 04 GTO rather than an 05 or 06 is puzzling to me.


----------



## Count Shagula (Nov 24, 2010)

Reviews are out

http://au.ps3.ign.com/articles/113/1136103p1.html
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2010-11-24-gran-turismo-5-review

IGN give it an ok score but the review kind of smashes it. CANT WAIT TO GET MY COPY TOMOROW STILL!


----------



## mightysi (Nov 24, 2010)

Eurogamer Review said:
			
		

> They're not perfect... frames drop below 60 per second at busy times



 Big whoop Eurogamer, as long as it stays above 30 i'm happy.

My mazda looks sad... (thats not premium damage btw, before anyone starts moaning)


Also, I accidentally... the whole mazda

I've been trying to do that since GT3


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 24, 2010)

So, is it as good as we all hoped?  Or are the reviews correct (about it being only good, not amazing!)


----------



## mightysi (Nov 24, 2010)

I think a lot of what they say in those reviews is true, the standard damage is not amazing, the track generator is a little dissapointing
(although it has thrown out a couple of really good, demanding tracks for me, i was expecting more of an editor, not just a track generator)

But the important stuff is right, the premium cars are stunning , the standard ones arent half bad, the handling model just gets better and better (which given how good GT4 was is impressive).
I havn't seen a better mix of handling realism and graphics in any other game...

One thing i really agree with is that using a wheel is now almost a must! before I could drive pretty well with a dualshock and only used a wheel for the fun of it, but now I find using the wheel *soooo* much better than a pad, which is how it should be really.

I've yet to play a wet race, or online yet, so i cant say what that's like.
Plus i'm not too keen on the new level system (I liked having to earn a licence before you could enter a higher race class).

Simple fact is (IMO), if you expect it to be perfect, you'll probably be dissapointed. But if you look at it compared to GT4 and other 'racing sims' that are around you'll remember why you spent *sooooo* much of your life playing GT before and you'll carry on doing it now.


----------



## _JP_ (Nov 24, 2010)

Intro movie for the Japanese version.
I don't get why the Japanese get this very good intro movie while the rest of us are getting stuck with a 1 minute random car passing intro with a commercial band in the background (I read it's My Chemical Romance). :shadedshu


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 24, 2010)

damn family getting in the way of me playing mah games! you will see me on the PSN friday night. prepare to lose your nutsack!


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 24, 2010)

Im gonna do a lap of the ring at night and while its raining lol. Cause itll be awesome. But i need my game. @mightypsi i used a controller for gt4. and i have wheel for my gt5 cant wait to try it out. And you say the track maker is a generator, a little dissapointing but better than nothing.


----------



## mightysi (Nov 24, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> ...the track maker is a generator, a little dissapointing but better than nothing.



Yeah, basically you pick a base area then define the complexity of each sector (upto 7) and the track width/corner sharpness and it generates a track for you.
I was expecting a proper track editor (don't know why, I just was) so i was a little dissapointed, *but* to be fair it has generated a couple of really good tracks for me.

I was just hoping to be able to make the tracks that they'd left out, but ce-la-vie...


----------



## ktr (Nov 24, 2010)

_JP_ said:


> Intro movie for the Japanese version.
> I don't get why the Japanese get this very good intro movie while the rest of us are getting stuck with a 1 minute random car passing intro with a commercial band in the background (I read it's My Chemical Romance). :shadedshu



Oh man, Japanese got the awesome intro, where as we got some shitty MCR crap. :shadedshu


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Installing the game right now... 20 min install :/


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 24, 2010)

Just to clarify, I have the American version, and I have that intro.  The intro is a very nice watch.

I was hoping to have the option to do a 1/8th, quarter mile, and top speed track, but I am not sure they exists like they did in GT4, but I haven't really looked for them.

I thought maybe the track editor would let me make those tracks, but from the looks of it, it is not a track editor, only a generator.

LMK if anyone finds these tracks.

As for the graphics, it is very hard to make all 1000 cars premium, but I am sure that in the next year, most of the lackluster graphics on the non premium cars will be cleaned up.


I also wonder if polyphony digital knows that I would pay $30 for an expansion pack for this game, including features, cars, better customization, and a custom tuning (IE engine swapping, custom work, etc...).


----------



## TheMonkey (Nov 24, 2010)

ktr said:


> Oh man, Japanese got the awesome intro, where as we got some shitty MCR crap. :shadedshu



18 Min. left on install.... I watched the Japanese intro on youtube and tears came to my eyes.

Its been so long, its finally here...


----------



## mightysi (Nov 24, 2010)

_JP_ said:


> Intro movie for the Japanese version.
> I don't get why the Japanese get this very good intro movie while the rest of us are getting stuck with a 1 minute random car passing intro with a commercial band in the background (I read it's My Chemical Romance). :shadedshu



Er, that factory and stuff is the same as my UK version... Not that i've actually sat there and watched all of it


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I miss the GT3 intro, thats the best out of all the intro's.


----------



## ktr (Nov 24, 2010)

My install took like 50 minutes. So far I am really digging the physics. First thing I did was start an arcade race @ SS7 Raining with the Zonda R. I am in professional mode, all aids off, and grip set to real. Oh...my...god. It was so fucking hard just to go straight. The Zonda R spun the first 4 gears, and I had almost no traction in the rain. I can't wait to explore more, but sadly I have to get packing for my holiday weekend vacation.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 24, 2010)

What really impresses me is, I bought my first car, it came down to a Miata or a Mazda 6, the 6 has about 40 hp more, but it was FF and weighed more. So I went with the girlish Miata for the cornering ability. And it actually felt decently quick, back in GT3 there was a Miata only endurance race, all cars had to be basically stock, and it was a damn 2 hour race, I wanted to rip out my eyes, they all felt so slow.

So nice to know that cars now feel exciting, but I can see supercars feeling insane. BTW I started working on my B licence, got golds through step 5, gave up on 6 for now, 5 was aggravating, 1-4 were easy.


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 24, 2010)

I now have to buy a PS3.

Well played, Sony, well played...


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 24, 2010)

My copy never came today


----------



## mightysi (Nov 24, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I miss the GT3 intro, thats the best out of all the intro's.



Agreed, but the european music suited the game better than the US one
Supra engine internals + feeder = 



ktr said:


> It was so fucking hard just to go straight. The Zonda R spun the first 4 gears, and I had almost no traction in the rain.



I bet, it's bad enough with a tuned Elise leaving some corners, has anyone else actually tried using the traction control?
Seems to me like it doesnt do much unless you crank it up, it used to be the other way that it cut in too much so i turned it off, now i turn it off cos it's useless.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 24, 2010)

I bought a FTO first, was wanting a 3000GT SL (the NA 3000GT) but it wasnt on my initial list, so I couldnt get it.

That is ok, because I just purchased my 3000GT VR4, and upgraded it to ~350HP with only 11,000cr.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 24, 2010)

yeah the zonda R was hard to drive in nfs shift i found. well my copy is installing as we speak (the bar moves friggen slowly). The apex book from the CE is cool, the model is smaller than I expected.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 24, 2010)

Does this have a S197 in it or the 2011?


----------



## choppy (Nov 24, 2010)

DannibusX said:


> I now have to buy a PS3.
> 
> Well played, Sony, well played...




yes I agree. 

Can someone who has played Forza 3 comment on a comparison? 
From the vids / pics ive seen, GT5 contains alot more attention to detail.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 24, 2010)

choppy said:


> yes I agree.
> 
> Can someone who has played Forza 3 comment on a comparison?
> From the vids / pics ive seen, GT5 contains alot more attention to detail.



After I play i can certainly do that for you.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 24, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Does this have a S197 in it or the 2011?



Doubtful on 2011, GT always lacks American cars, think they have an 05. Just like they have an 04 GTO, with the LS1, when the 05 and 06 GTO's had the LS2 and like 40 more hp. They are getting better at it, but still the game is heavily japanese, just like there is no Fox body stang or 3rd Gen F-Bodys, those things are staples of cheap American speed.

Also, I can't stand their menu music, never have been able to, or their music selection, GT3 had like 5 rock songs I liked, beating that game 5 times, I heard them a lot.


----------



## mightysi (Nov 24, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I can't stand their menu music, never have been able to, or their music selection, GT3 had like 5 rock songs I liked, beating that game 5 times, I heard them a lot.



Yeah, it's not great. What really gets me is the music when you get a new car and, even more, when you're at GT Auto.
There's only so much of 'the entertainer' I can take


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 24, 2010)

No mustang = fail sauce.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 25, 2010)

I would pick this up right now if I had more free time to play it. Seems like every time I get a game at release, by the time I play its already on sale retail for 39.99 or something


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 25, 2010)

This is definitely the most addictive GT I have played so far.  I was also a pretty big shift fan, but shift was not simulation, it was more an immersion, which it also did well, and I applaud the NFS team for it.

I have only played the first Forza, but if the next 2 are anything like the first, I say no thanks.

This is not because Forza is a bad game, but because everything is given to you for free, and is like NFS physics on a GT platform.  Not a bad mix i guess, just not my thing.

In GT, you have to work hard for everything you have.  It is a true auto-head's dream, and GT5 has every kind of car you would need, albeit kinda lacking in the american car department, but theere are still plenty there.

BTW add me on PSN: TheBuziness


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 25, 2010)

Anyone happen to know when the top gear track unlocks for all? I spent like an hour trying to beat those assholes driving the slow ass VW hippy vans for it to not unlock


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 25, 2010)

Why does this game have no sense of speed to it? Granted, the physics of driving are there but it doesn't give me the impression that you are traveling at the higher speeds.


----------



## ktr (Nov 25, 2010)

No sense of speed?!? It is vastly improved from Prologue. Perhaps get a faster car .


----------



## Count Shagula (Nov 25, 2010)

choppy said:


> Can someone who has played Forza 3 comment on a comparison?
> From the vids / pics ive seen, GT5 contains alot more attention to detail.



Im going to get flamed for this but 'imho' Forza 3 is much better :S First off im not a fanboy, i grew up with GT1 and the GT series have always been my favourite games. The graphics in GT5 are umm... Not so good. Photomode looks great ofcourse, replays look GOOD, racing... not so much. Im playing on a 23" PC monitor in its native res of 1920x1080 and it looks pretty damn average (Im going to play on the TV later and test that but my friends are saying the same thing). The framerate is not 'locked' at 60 like we were led to believe as it drops fairly often. There is also a fair bit of screen tearing. The standard cars look very very average... And imho the "Premium" cars arent all that brilliant either. Shadows are very blocky and not nice. I understand now why they never released any full size 720p/1080p videos/pictures in the lead up to release as we would have realised it doesnt look as good as those smaller pictures lead us to believe. The driving physics are freaking amazing, playing with a G27 is a blast. The AI is ... im not 100% sure how i feel about AI tbh, they block you, they spin you around... Not so bad i guess. Collisions are just terrible. You can slam into the back of a car infront when your going much much faster than they are and then use them to brake and go around an upcoming corner. Thats to be expected really as its the same as all previous GT games. Damage is almost non existent. Also, what the hell, why cant you upgrade brakes?! The sound of the cars is quite good, the sound of collisions is just awfull. Its 2010 not 1991, you hit another car and all you get is a very very old school arcadey bassy thud. The loading times arent great. I havent tried multi yet so i cant comment on that. One of the races in VW wagons going round the Top Gear Test Track... That race is just fail... The wagons are sooo slow... lol. The game doesnt tell you what gear to be in... Im using a H Pattern shifter on the G27 and if i start a rolling start race or license test im in the wrong bloody gear, i have to change it and then restart the race. Dont get me wrong, the game is... well, good... But its not the amazing graphics beast and well perfect game it was hyped to be. I am enjoying playing it but i keep thinking to myself how the hell could this have taken 5 years + to make. It makes me feel that Turn10 did an INCREDIBLE job with Forza 3 to get it out in the time they did. 

Well flame away... Im not trying to be nasty at all or create arguments. This is how i personally feel. GT5 is a good game so far. But thats just it, its good, not incredible... I am enjoying it however, its just a little disappointing.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 25, 2010)

Count Shagula said:


> Im going to get flamed for this but 'imho' Forza 3 is much better :S First off im not a fanboy, i grew up with GT1 and the GT series have always been my favourite games. The graphics in GT5 are umm... Not so good. Photomode looks great ofcourse, replays look GOOD, racing... not so much. Im playing on a 23" PC monitor in its native res of 1920x1080 and it looks pretty damn average (Im going to play on the TV later and test that but my friends are saying the same thing). The framerate is not 'locked' at 60 like we were led to believe as it drops fairly often. There is also a fair bit of screen tearing. The standard cars look very very average... And imho the "Premium" cars arent all that brilliant either. Shadows are very blocky and not nice. I understand now why they never released any full size 720p/1080p videos/pictures in the lead up to release as we would have realised it doesnt look as good as those smaller pictures lead us to believe. The driving physics are freaking amazing, playing with a G27 is a blast. The AI is ... im not 100% sure how i feel about AI tbh, they block you, they spin you around... Not so bad i guess. Collisions are just terrible. You can slam into the back of a car infront when your going much much faster than they are and then use them to brake and go around an upcoming corner. Thats to be expected really as its the same as all previous GT games. Damage is almost non existent. Also, what the hell, why cant you upgrade brakes?! The sound of the cars is quite good, the sound of collisions is just awfull. Its 2010 not 1991, you hit another car and all you get is a very very old school arcadey bassy thud. The loading times arent great. I havent tried multi yet so i cant comment on that. One of the races in VW wagons going round the Top Gear Test Track... That race is just fail... The wagons are sooo slow... lol. The game doesnt tell you what gear to be in... Im using a H Pattern shifter on the G27 and if i start a rolling start race or license test im in the wrong bloody gear, i have to change it and then restart the race. Dont get me wrong, the game is... well, good... But its not the amazing graphics beast and well perfect game it was hyped to be. I am enjoying playing it but i keep thinking to myself how the hell could this have taken 5 years + to make. It makes me feel that Turn10 did an INCREDIBLE job with Forza 3 to get it out in the time they did.
> 
> Well flame away... Im not trying to be nasty at all or create arguments. This is how i personally feel. GT5 is a good game so far. But thats just it, its good, not incredible... I am enjoying it however, its just a little disappointing.



I havent had the chance to play GT5 yet, but youve confirmed some of the points that various reviews have made   For how long it has taken SONY to release this, this game should be nothing short of perfection, but instead it just seems to be ok 

I know everyone has uber high expectations for this........but thats only due to love of the old GT titles and the fact that this has been in development for 5 years!  Oh well, I will have to get it to see for myself


----------



## Count Shagula (Nov 25, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> I havent had the chance to play GT5 yet, but youve confirmed some of the points that various reviews have made   For how long it has taken SONY to release this, this game should be nothing short of perfection, but instead it just seems to be ok
> 
> I know everyone has uber high expectations for this........but thats only due to love of the old GT titles and the fact that this has been in development for 5 years!  Oh well, I will have to get it to see for myself



Its still worth buying, for sure. I just feels more like GT4 HD, rather than something all new and mind blowing. IMHO


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 25, 2010)

Count Shagula said:


> Its still worth buying, for sure. I just feels more like GT4 HD, rather than something all new and mind blowing. IMHO



Now for me, thats not good enough.  Forza 3 was in production for only a fraction of the time taken to make GT5, yet it was superb!

I own both the 360 and PS3, so Im no fanboy of either.  But you can clearly see that the PS3/GT fanboys just refuse to admit that GT should be a lot better than what it is.  Japanese games designers have really dropped the ball lately, FFS, look at FF XIII, all style, no substance!


----------



## Count Shagula (Nov 25, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Now for me, thats not good enough.  Forza 3 was in production for only a fraction of the time taken to make GT5, yet it was superb!
> 
> I own both the 360 and PS3, so Im no fanboy of either.  But you can clearly see that the PS3/GT fanboys just refuse to admit that GT should be a lot better than what it is.  Japanese games designers have really dropped the ball lately, FFS, look at FF XIII, all style, no substance!



lol i hear you. Im the same, i have all the consoles and play everything and i completely agree. To be honest its refreshing hearing that someone feels the same way. Lately you get a new game release and many many people claim its good and we should be happy with what was given even though it may have huge huge problems and or flaws.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 25, 2010)

Count Shagula said:


> lol i hear you. Im the same, i have all the consoles and play everything and i completely agree. To be honest its refreshing hearing that someone feels the same way. Lately you get a new game release and many many people claim its good and we should be happy with what was given even though it may have huge huge problems and or flaws.



I thought that GT5 kept getting delayed because they were creating a masterpiece in gaming.  But it seems this game was just made to feed Kazunori Yamauchi ego.  The Japanese are so out of touch with western gaming now its unreal!  The trouble is, the Japanese only cater for the Japanese.  Im actually thinking about giving GT5 a miss, because I know I will only be disappointed


----------



## mightysi (Nov 25, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Im gonna do a lap of the ring at night and while its raining lol. Cause itll be awesome.



Maybe that should be our first online race...? 



EastCoasthandle said:


> Why does this game have no sense of speed to it?



I just tried a lap of 'the ring' onboard the AMG SLS, that seemed to have plenty feeling of speed, I was...  ...lol


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 25, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Why does this game have no sense of speed to it? Granted, the physics of driving are there but it doesn't give me the impression that you are traveling at the higher speeds.



Have you played the previous GT titles? Anything under 500hp felt like a snail, and now I have a 179hp Miata and I'm powersliding around corners, way better sense of speed than any of the previous games.

I really like the tire smoke, it makes a massive difference and helps you figure where you are losing traction. Like I came into a large right hand corner with my Miata and the thing just plowed into it, I watched a bunch of smoke come off my front right tire, was surprising to see that much under steer, but next time it helped me figure how to enter and exit the corner since I knew what tire would slip.


----------



## Count Shagula (Nov 25, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> I thought that GT5 kept getting delayed because they were creating a masterpiece in gaming.  But it seems this game was just made to feed Kazunori Yamauchi ego.  The Japanese are so out of touch with western gaming now its unreal!  The trouble is, the Japanese only cater for the Japanese.  Im actually thinking about giving GT5 a miss, because I know I will only be disappointed



If you have a steering wheel with a H pattern shifter buy it right away. Its incredible punching through the gears, really fun. Love my G27 now! I don't think i could play it with the PS3 control, don't like it for racing games... Maybe with trigger grips on it . 

To all those saying theres no sense of speed get a fast car and change to front view... It does have a good sense of speed.

Edit. The events where you take the 300SL around parts of the Nurburgring  in "Special Events" have a great sense of speed.


----------



## Count Shagula (Nov 25, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I really like the tire smoke, it makes a massive difference and helps you figure where you are losing traction. Like I came into a large right hand corner with my Miata and the thing just plowed into it, I watched a bunch of smoke come off my front right tire, was surprising to see that much under steer, but next time it helped me figure how to enter and exit the corner since I knew what tire would slip.



Yeah im liking the smoke and the fact that some cars blow fire. The active spoilers are very cool too.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 25, 2010)

I've been playing a controller and don't mind it, but using the analog for gas seems to wonky for me, aand X for gas and O for brake is to on or off, no mid ground. So I switched Gas to R2 and Brake to L2 and it's so much better. I drive auto in these games, I love manually in real life and being thre and feeling the car, but without actually sitting in the car, its hard for me to wrap my mind around. But I moved Up shift and Down shift, incase I do use them, to the right analog, so it's just a quick flick up and down of the analog to shift, it's actually extremely nice.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 25, 2010)

I think forza does have some better graphics in aspects. The AA and shadows are much better, as is the graphics of the tracks. Some of the gameplay videos we saw over the past year looked better than this imo. The driving itself is fantastic. Did a lap of cirque de la sarthe in audi r8 in the rain. The track's appearance was ugly in the replay, but the audi looked pretty nice. Just some ailising around the car which was bad.

So it drives better than forza, has more cars. Forza has porsche though, and slightly better customization (with paint jobs and brakes). The customization is very similar otherwise. What it comes down to for me really is that they both have different tracks and cars, kinda nice to have both .

But if i had to choose one, prob GT5 as the 900 degree steering is much needed, and the physics are better. Plus there's no hidden driver aids. Forza has a steering aid that u cant turn off. its screwed me up a few times.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 25, 2010)

Not going to turn this into a PS3 bashing thread as I wish I had one, or a PC vs console thing but......I was thinking.

Can you guys imagine if they took this much passion and made this game for a PC? I bet it would be beautiful. I mean Dirt 2 was great but a GT level game on the PC would look like a photo I bet.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 25, 2010)

Anyone know how to upload the pictures online? I thought we could upload to Youtube and such from ingame. But I'm only seeing options to share with friends, which I have no idea how that works. I bought a C3 Vette and it's just gorgeous, took some great shots and wanted to share them. Otherwise I assume export to XMB and use a USB stick (which I currently don't have one :/ )



TheMailMan78 said:


> Not going to turn this into a PS3 bashing thread as I wish I had one, or a PC vs console thing but......I was thinking.
> 
> Can you guys imagine if they took this much passion and made this game for a PC? I bet it would be beautiful. I mean Dirt 2 was great but a GT level game on the PC would look like a photo I bet.



Yeah it would look great, but there are some great racing sims on PC, also Sony is a huge backer for this, might be hard to find a backer otherwise.


----------



## mightysi (Nov 25, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Anyone know how to upload the pictures online?


No, i've exported a few via the usb method but i've not seen anything. i'l lhave another look tho...



1Kurgan1 said:


> TheMailMan78 said:
> 
> 
> > Not going to turn this into a PS3 bashing thread as I wish I had one, or a PC vs console thing but......I was thinking.
> ...



It would look great, i thought that the other day, but sony basically owns PD so it's not gonna happen. Shame


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 26, 2010)

Count Shagula said:


> Yeah im liking the smoke and the fact that some cars blow fire. The active spoilers are very cool too.



The fact is, whether you meant it or not you came in here trolling.  Let me review you:

1. 13 posts, and the account was created in November.  You are not welcome.

2.  You DO NOT post this in a "Clubhouse".  You make, or find a preexisting GT5 thread, and make your remarks there.  I don't come into your He Man Woman Hater's club, and take a shit on your floor, I ask the same respect out of you.

A little about me: I AM a GT5 Fanboy.  This is where I am allowed to be a fanboy.

My apologies if this came on a little strong, I promise I am really not a mean person.


____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

I have almost finished all the beginning races, and about half of the amateur races.

I did receive a car that has 180 HP, but weighs only 650KG(!)  I am very excited to start tuning it, because as it is, it can already do 150!  This is one reason why I love GT.

Another reason?  The 3000GTs on this game sound EXACTLY like my own.  I had the surround on doing a practice race with my new 3000, and my wife came into the living room thinking I had pulled out of the driveway.  This goes for the rest of the cars in the game: their likeness to the real thing.


----------



## ktr (Nov 26, 2010)

Yea guys...this is not a thread for what game is better, blah blah. This is a "fanboy" tread for GT5, simple as that. If you are not a fan, then gtfo, mkay?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 26, 2010)

Alright, now that I have got some time with the game, it's time to vent frustrations. But before I do so, I will say, I am loving this game, but with love comes shear hate, as with anything challenging  So consider this a mini-review, most of the bad points are here, and yet it don't matter as the game is flat out amazing, so just remember that while reading this, I am venting.

The biggest thing is, like the other GT titles, the opponents cars have some sort of glue on them. If you tap them from any direction it's like you damn stuck to them. And it doesn't bother me a ton once the field is spread out, but when you have 2 - 3 laps to pass an entire field of cars, you don't have time to wait for them to spread out. I wish there was a qualifying lap, because whats happening is I get placed in back, and I have a faster car, but they travel 2 - 3 wide through the corners and I either have to sit behind them and go slow, or try and pass on the outside way out of the racing line, which gets risky and messy if you touch dirt.

And so far, I'm really shocked theres no brake settings, or upgrades, like said hopefully it's in a patch, all the other games had it, wonder what happened here. And rim selection seems very low, GT3 and GT4 had a ton of rim selection, I only have about 10 to chose from for my Vette, and no size adjustments, which I thought the other games had, but I might be crazy here. 

I like the new interface, but something need tooltips, like what exactly do I have to gain from fixing my Vettes Chassis, I've worked on cars for my entire life, I understand frames can get bent and such, but it's not that easy to do. And with something like a Corvette, yes I can put a new frame under the car, but my Miata, thats a unibody car, if that thing gets bent, it's done for, you can't just fix that. So a tooltip to say whats going on would be nice, same with the engine rebuild, although thats pretty basic, I just like reading it.

Also the car purchasing has some ups and downs. Firstly, I love that you can change the background, I'm all about mood, when I bought my 69 Vette, it was 299hp and $75,000, yet the 2010 Camaro was 425hp and $35,000. I bought the Vette for the attitude, and I don't regret it at all. But, I bought it in Piano Black, and I put Black rims on it. So it's a dark car. Being able to rotate the view in the show room, or in the rim selection would be very nice. Showing the rims from a dead on shot doesn't do much for me, and my car was hard to see in the show room in anything but a white background, which has no mood, if I could have rotated it to use the backgrounds natural lighting it would have been nicer. Also, rim paint (and possibly car paint, as I havent looked at that yet), it shows a virtual rim in the color you chose, but it doesn't show a preview on the car. Yes I can see what the rim will look like, but without a tire on it and it on the car, it makes that decision very hard. Also the used cars, it's nice to see American cars in there too, but the sorting is aweful. I want to be able to sort by Country Origin, Make, and such. The previous games had the used cars at their specific dealer. The sorting isn't needed so much as it only seems to show about 25 cars for sale at a time, so I guess I would like to see a larger list of cars for sale at a time, and more sorting options. (Also, my 3rd day in the game I see a 19 million dollar GT40 in there....)

And lastly for my nagging, my car is Black, my interior is Black, hard to see everything. I race from the inside view on the Vette because I bought that car for the attitude, I feel so badass driving it in that view. But I can't see anything, just the top of the steering wheel, the speedo is too dark to see, as is the dash, sometimes if I corner and the suns behind me I can see it all and it looks great. Not much can be done about that, but you have the ability to turn on your Windshield wipers and your Headlights. But for some reason the wipers are a toggle that stay on, and the lights you need to hold down. I want my lights on, I don't want to hold down a button, when the lights are on it turns on the lights in my Tach and Speedo, and thats just freaking cool! Adds more to the mood seeing my old school gauges actually working.

Now that I think I have covered all of the bases on what bothers me (and some of this has been a reoccurring thing, so take it with a grain of salt). What I love is the physics. This game has amazing ones, I mean the other games drove good, but sliding always felt awkward. I had the default assists on when I started, and on my bone stock Miata it didn't matter. But once I bumped it up a bit I turned them off, then back on to the low defaults, and I must say, never ever use Stability Management. You can't slide with that at all, it just hits the brakes, don't even have to think when coming into a corner, start to turn and it brakes for you basically. I turned that off and it's amazing, I slide my Vette out of most corners and it puts a smile on my face, it' a controlled slide to, thats the best feeling, sliding sideways, but not feeling out of control, couldn't do that in the past games, I just find myself forcing a slide because it's fun.

The only time I might mess with settings is for twitchy MR cars, I got one given to me, was night and day from the Miata or my Vette. Those cars I can control the slide out of anything, they drive awesome, the MR car is like a freaking knife. Either your stabbed or your not stabbed, very little middle ground to work with, sliding that thing is seriously an art form. I'm sure supercars will be better as they have better suspension work, but it's still the reason I don't like MR, it's you got grip or your dead.

Hopefully this helps some people out, anyways I think I'm gonna go get the rest of my Vette upgrades!



3870x2 said:


> The 3000GTs on this game sound EXACTLY like my own.  I had the surround on doing a practice race with my new 3000, and my wife came into the living room thinking I had pulled out of the driveway.  This goes for the rest of the cars in the game: their likeness to the real thing.



They have done a real good job with the Japanese made cars exhaust notes. But the V8's are lacking, maybe once I get the Stage 3 engine upgrade, as that finally mentions a camshaft upgrade. But so far my 69 Vette with every upgrade except Stage 3 engine and Supercharger is at I think 441hp, but doesn't sound like it. At the starting line revving it sounds like a 4 popper, once rolling it sounds much better than that, but still not roaring like an 8.


----------



## Count Shagula (Nov 26, 2010)

3870x2 said:


> The fact is, whether you meant it or not you came in here trolling.  Let me review you:
> 
> 1. 13 posts, and the account was created in November.  You are not welcome.
> 
> ...



Ah... What the hell are you on? Someone asked a legitimate question comparing GT5 to Forza 3 as people are going to do as both games are the top consoles racers... I answered truthfully. I broke no rules talking in here. Who cares when or why i joined up to this forum. If your a fanboy and cant deal with the fact that something about another game is better than something in GT5 maybe you should get off the internet. Seriously, what the hell kind of response is that. I seriously dont know what to say to you... You quoted me talking about things i like in GT5 and are calling me a troll?


----------



## Count Shagula (Nov 26, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I want my lights on, I don't want to hold down a button, when the lights are on it turns on the lights in my Tach and Speedo, and thats just freaking cool!



Hopefully they add a light switch on/off in patch !


----------



## TheMonkey (Nov 26, 2010)

Count Shagula said:


> Ah... What the hell are you on? Someone asked a legitimate question comparing GT5 to Forza 3 as people are going to do as both games are the top consoles racers... I answered truthfully. I broke no rules talking in here. Who cares when or why i joined up to this forum. If your a fanboy and cant deal with the fact that something about another game is better than something in GT5 maybe you should get off the internet. Seriously, what the hell kind of response is that. I seriously dont know what to say to you... You quoted me talking about things i like in GT5 and are calling me a troll?



Don't worry about it, I had the same reaction to 3870s response... a big WTF?  He must be in a bad mood or something...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 26, 2010)

just got it installed. holy crap this actually utilizes my 7.1 setup! sounds amazing!


----------



## erocker (Nov 26, 2010)

I has a PS3 now... and this game. Love it. My PSN name is erocker414


----------



## Count Shagula (Nov 26, 2010)

I have just been playing around with some settings and it turns out that the game runs and even looks better on my screen in 720p rather than 1080p. Less tearing and less of the jumpy skipping shadows. Also someone on another forum mentioned that 720p uses 4xAA compared to 2xAA with 720p (I cant confirm this with hard facts). On another note, i just love it when a car you REALLY want comes up in the used car lot when you just spent all your money on something else  lol


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 26, 2010)

TheMonkey said:


> Don't worry about it, I had the same reaction to 3870s response... a big WTF?  He must be in a bad mood or something...



I can understand that you two are fairly new, or don't frequent TPU often.  Oftentimes we like to keep a positive atmosphere.  I know everyone who has posted so far....except you two.  That being said, welcome to TPU, and I hope you both become very active in the future.

We do have a term called "trashing a thread".  Before you write your post, if you have to have a disclaimer saying you know you are going to get flamed for it, best keep it to yourself.  This is a clubhouse.  Do you know why we call it a clubhouse? because we carry big heavy clubs for trolls and such.

BTW look on your front lawn.  I took a huge dump there for you, to let you know how I felt.  The next one will be in the living room 

EDIT: I am going to start adding people tonight.  PSN is TheBuziness, don't delete me!


----------



## erocker (Nov 26, 2010)

Yay, I got my car already. I just need some damn black paint. '03 Mazda Alteza (Mazda 6 in the US), though mine is an '06. I've tuned it with a bunch of parts and am beating the computer by quite a bit. Looking forward to racing some of you other FF'ers.

*Oh, as a moderator.. Enough with the drama from all of you.


----------



## mightysi (Nov 26, 2010)

erocker said:


> I just need some damn black paint.



Just go and buy a cheapo car (or a car you actually want) that's black, then you get 1 black paint item...


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 26, 2010)

erocker said:


> Yay, I got my car already. I just need some damn black paint. '03 Mazda Alteza (Mazda 6 in the US), though mine is an '06. I've tuned it with a bunch of parts and am beating the computer by quite a bit. Looking forward to racing some of you other FF'ers.




I'm gonna use my G25 to race you, dude. You've beat my ass too many times now with me not using it!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 26, 2010)

so how do we easily setup a lobby so we all can join a private game?


----------



## Marineborn (Nov 26, 2010)

ADD ME, in game name Marineborn


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 26, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> so how do we easily setup a lobby so we all can join a private game?



Sry, man, I am not sure yet...have yet to put the disc in the PS3!

The manual has to be the smallest GT manual ever! WTF!?!


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm going to see if vidya warehouse has it to rent tomorrow, it looks fantastic.


----------



## mightysi (Nov 27, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> so how do we easily setup a lobby so we all can join a private game?



I think i've figured it out...

*To make a private game*
You go to the community tab in GT mode (not the open lounge), make sure your profile is selected then click on the coffee cup 'My Lounge' icon.
Click 'Join' and it will create a new Lounge (which i think is a private one)

*To join the private game*
Go to community, choose whoever opened the room, then click on thier coffee cup icon and join thier lounge.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 27, 2010)

hrm, well i can prolly give it a go later tonight if anyone is on. say 11pm eastern?


----------



## Melvis (Nov 27, 2010)

Im finally going to go get this game (love all the other ones) and a PS3 and a TV all at once, o yea cant wait to be racing later today


----------



## ktr (Nov 27, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Sry, man, I am not sure yet...have yet to put the disc in the PS3!
> 
> The manual has to be the smallest GT manual ever! WTF!?!



There is a electronic manual in game. And if you want the full printed manual, that is what that Apex magazine is.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 27, 2010)

So I bought my 2nd car, 1st was my Miata, 2nd was the 69 Vette, and now I just picked up a 88 Countach, thing just sounds mean, was hoping it had an interior though 



Marineborn said:


> ADD ME, in game name Marineborn



And he caved in


----------



## v12dock (Nov 27, 2010)

Fun Purple Vette - Raytrace FTW!










PATCH!? So I just restarted my game and a patch is out 1.0.2.

Patch installed. This patch rocks! The games seems a lot more responsive


----------



## mightysi (Nov 27, 2010)

That was close...





Watch out if you get too far ahead during a race at the Top Gear test track - (Onboard video here)


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 27, 2010)

Easy Rhino im jealous at your 7.1. I have a 7.1 system, but the receiver cant take HDMI audio, so i have to settle for 5.1 optical 

added marineborn and erocker. any1 im missing in the clubhouse thread?

I unlocked the top gear track yesterday, now just to level up and get me a 458 italia


----------



## Marineborn (Nov 27, 2010)

yep just rage quit, 5 laps near the finish get pit manuevered by a sumbitch, i just threw my arms up and walked out, lol


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 27, 2010)

mightysi said:


> That was close...
> techPowerUp! Forums
> 
> Watch out if you get too far ahead during a race at the Top Gear test track - (Onboard video here)



Ah yes they did mention that in the intro vid. "The Crossover" Have to remember that


----------



## Noxman (Nov 27, 2010)

Have this game too, and i LOVE it!

My PSN: neroxath


----------



## wahdangun (Nov 27, 2010)

so is out yet? wow, my tears almost out, i have been waiting for this game for 5 years!!!!, time to rush and buy it, oh boy


btw why PC never have this type of developer, PD really rocks


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 27, 2010)

ok guys, we need to organize a tpu race. as many of us as possible. what time works for everyone tonight? usually later is better for me. wanna shoot for 10pm eastern?


----------



## digibucc (Nov 27, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> ok guys, we need to organize a tpu race. as many of us as possible. what time works for everyone tonight? usually later is better for me. wanna shoot for 10pm eastern?



10 est works for me, ill be there.

i'll be on a bit earlier, as today will be my first boot of the game


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 27, 2010)

ktr said:


> There is a electronic manual in game. And if you want the full printed manual, that is what that Apex magazine is.



yeah i foudn the manual in the game...but never heard of this Apex mag...will check it out. Thanks!


----------



## mightysi (Nov 27, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> ok guys, we need to organize a tpu race. as many of us as possible. what time works for everyone tonight? usually later is better for me. wanna shoot for 10pm eastern?



So that'll be 3am GMT..? (EST is GMT -5 right )

If i can stay awake i'll be there, but if i lose it's _obviously _because i'm tired


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm so jelious of you PS3 bastards


----------



## Count Shagula (Nov 27, 2010)

I installed an SSD in the PS3 yesterday as i wasnt happy with the loading times. Much happier now 














That Viper is a very good buy, only $100k from the dealer and its incredibly fast... Its also incredibly loud and spits alot of fire in replays. Great to watch!


----------



## ktr (Nov 27, 2010)

Looks like I need to upgrade my PS3's HDD. My old original 60GB is not cutting it.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 27, 2010)

is it fairly safe to upgrade the HDD? I have the 40GB (the old backwards compatible)

an SSD would help loading times a lot, maybe a 320 or so.


----------



## wahdangun (Nov 27, 2010)

and btw the jaggies is real pain in the ass to see


----------



## Count Shagula (Nov 27, 2010)

I only put a 60gig SSD in mine, i was after speed not space. I only bought a PS3 for GT5 and the only other PS3 games i've played are the Uncharted games. If your budget can stretch to an SSD its a good upgrade.

Good Eurogamer article on GT5
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-gran-turismo-5-tech-analysis?page=1


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 27, 2010)

how are you guys uploading these images from the PS3?


----------



## Count Shagula (Nov 27, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> how are you guys uploading these images from the PS3?



Once you take the picture in game go to the photo section in GT5 and export to the photos to XMB, then just copy from XMB using a USB stick and upload it on PC.


----------



## mightysi (Nov 27, 2010)

Count Shagula said:


> Good Eurogamer article on GT5
> http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-gran-turismo-5-tech-analysis?page=1



That's a pretty interesting article, only 2 FPS dropped from 720 - 1080 because of the drop in AA...


----------



## Count Shagula (Nov 27, 2010)

mightysi said:


> That's a pretty interesting article, only 2 FPS dropped from 720 - 1080 because of the drop in AA...



Yeah i was surprised to read that. Imho playing in 720p on my 1080p screen results in a better frame rate, less tearing and better IQ (Especially shadows) compared to playing in 1080p. 720p for me


----------



## MustangGT2142 (Nov 27, 2010)

Here is my fully upgraded C63 AMG:













Add me if you wanna race. PSN: MustangGT2142


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 27, 2010)

I was looking at your stats in game this morning Mustang, you're making good progress. I was just working the K cup in begginer with my little 80hp engine.

I hear unlocking the full nurburgring is golds on the 2nd amg challenge. Can any1 confirm this?

@3870x2 HDD replacement is as easy as pie. All you need is a small phillips screw driver to remove the blue screw holding the hdd rails in place. Any laptop sized SATA hard drive will do.



digibucc said:


> 10 est works for me, ill be there.
> 
> i'll be on a bit earlier, as today will be my first boot of the game



Ah boo, id like to come. but im going to a party at 8 to get wasted. I was considering organizing for next saturday or sunday, early afternoon maybe so we can include the europeans


----------



## mightysi (Nov 28, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> I was considering organizing for next saturday or sunday, early afternoon maybe so we can include the europeans



Awww, I'll be back home next weekend, so no PS3...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 28, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm so jelious of you PS3 bastards



Maybe Santa will bring you one for christmas


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 28, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Maybe Santa will bring you one for christmas



you have to be a good boy for santa to bring you gifts tho...


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 28, 2010)

My god what day is it ...

I've been playing it for a few days solid and so far my best car is a lancer evo X at 530 odd BHP. Just completed the supercar festival with it and came first


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 28, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> My god what day is it ...
> 
> I've been playing it for a few days solid and so far my best car is a lancer evo X at 530 odd BHP. Just completed the supercar festival with it and came first



Was just about to tackle that one in the GT-R SpecV GT Academy Version I won. need to build up a bit more cash to buy a Gallardo for the Lambo race.


----------



## Count Shagula (Nov 28, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> My god what day is it ...
> 
> I've been playing it for a few days solid and so far my best car is a lancer evo X at 530 odd BHP. Just completed the supercar festival with it and came first



I used the Viper ACR tuned to ~900hp. Was easy apart from the fact i spent the whole championship trying to drift


----------



## mightysi (Nov 28, 2010)

INSTG8R said:


> need to build up a bit more cash to buy a Gallardo for the Lambo race.



Good choice, I just won the World Championship with mine





It earned me this and the Ending video (even tho i'm only 50% complete... )




Dissapointing that this, of all cars,* isnt* a premium model


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 28, 2010)

Anyone beat the intermediate top gear challenge? That damn lotus oversteers and spins out a retarded amount. Apparently it just takes practice and easyness on the brake/gas


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 28, 2010)

I jsut unlocked it late last night...I'll be giving it a go right away here. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## mightysi (Nov 28, 2010)

I've passed it, I havnt won it.
It wasnt easy and the AI kept hitting me and causing me to be disqualified but I managed it eventually...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 28, 2010)

this game is a lot of fun. the car details are very nice and i really enjoy the tracks. however, i wish they would change the way the events deal with race restrictions. for instance, currently you load up a race to find out that you dont have the right car. it gives you a list of cars that you can get. then you have to go back to the dealership and pray your car is available.  *they should instead have it that when it pops up the list of cars you can use you get a link to the dealership for that car. that way you can buy it right away instead of having to search around for it and waste time jumping around screen while it loads. *


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 28, 2010)

been doing the licenses.  Golded all A and B, doing iC, but on the 3rd track (370z) It is hard for me to get that last .2 seconds to get gold.  I want my free ford GT!!!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 28, 2010)

3870x2 said:


> been doing the licenses.  Golded all A and B, doing iC, but on the 3rd track (370z) It is hard for me to get that last .2 seconds to get gold.  I want my free ford GT!!!



I've only done the B licence so far, and I got gold on everything except 6, I'm .014 off gold, freaking hate that test, it's going to be dumb luck to make up that time, I keep coming up with .014 - .020 off the time consistently.


----------



## ktr (Nov 28, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> yeah i foudn the manual in the game...but never heard of this Apex mag...will check it out. Thanks!



Apex is that book that came with the Collector's edition. It is pretty much an in depth manual.

You should be able to get one from Ebay.


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 28, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Anyone beat the intermediate top gear challenge? That damn lotus oversteers and spins out a retarded amount. Apparently it just takes practice and easyness on the brake/gas



Well if it is anything like the Ferrari 512BB '76 which you have the final i-C test(if you recall it was also pretty light in the tail and spin happy)

After buying it to use in the Supercar Nostalgia Race I of course knew right away it was gonna need some serious suspension tuning so I bought the Height Adjustable Suspenion kit for it right away knowing I could tune the Camber with it(figured that was the easiest way to sort it out) only to find out the real reason is that the rear spring rates are really high and the front is really low(it of course should be the opposite as you want the front springs to be firmer than the rear to keep the weight transfer to the rear end)

YEP the Lotus is the same... I have an 111R I just hadn't put the suspension on it yet...
The spring rates are horribly biased to the back at stock F 3.0 R 4.5 it explains why the car is such a pain to drive...




3870x2 said:


> been doing the licenses. Golded all A and B, doing iC, but on the 3rd track (370z) It is hard for me to get that last .2 seconds to get gold. I want my free ford GT!!



Yeah I was settling for Silvers for awhile but when I got all gold on the S tests I went back and did some more grinding. The one that was killing me was A-8 (the Schumacher S in the Beemer) I had it within 3 THOUSANDTHS of second... Finally beat it.

Just have my Int B and A to get golds in(sadly it was after that one I gave up on golds so ALL my B are silver and my A I have a couple gold in) So I still have ALOT of work to do...


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 28, 2010)

INSTG8R said:


> Well if it is anything like the Ferrari 512BB '76 which you have the final i-C test(if you recall it was also pretty light in the tail and spin happy)
> 
> After buying it to use in the Supercar Nostalgia Race I of course knew right away it was gonna need some serious suspension tuning so I bought the Height Adjustable Suspenion kit for it right away knowing I could tune the Camber with it(figured that was the easiest way to sort it out) only to find out the real reason is that the rear spring rates are really high and the front is really low(it of course should be the opposite as you want the front springs to be firmer than the rear to keep the weight transfer to the rear end)
> 
> ...



I bought a 512BB for the european classic race in begginer. the lotus was way worse i found


----------



## TheMonkey (Nov 29, 2010)

3870x2 said:


> I can understand that you two are fairly new, or don't frequent TPU often.  Oftentimes we like to keep a positive atmosphere.



I frequent everyday, and I am not new at all,  just not a big poster.  Oftentimes we do like to keep a positive atmosphere... u should work on that.  Just because someone offered their un-biased opinion in a constructive manner doesn't mean they "shat on your lawn..."  Who cares if its a clubhouse, he didn't come to troll or flame just gave an opinion.  Where does it say in TPU rules that clubhouses are for people singing only praises for the product?  To assume someone is trashing your thread because they warn you of the fact that they may say something u don't like or agree with is completely ridiculous.


----------



## erocker (Nov 29, 2010)

I already posted that this drama stop. This goes no further, keep on topic.


----------



## Melvis (Nov 29, 2010)

Beeen playing this abit yesterday and ive been enjoying it alot (only lvl 10) 

My main concern was how good it was online (Multiplayer) but it turned out not bad a t all, seemed to work good (thank god)

Cant wait to get back on there and buy my 88 Supra Turbo A o yea and do it up


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 29, 2010)

Golded all of the iC except the final.

The way I beat iC-3 (370z):

1st Turn: let off the gas, and turn almost simultaneously just before the red "slow" marker.

2nd Turn: Make sure to start the turn at the very left side of the trick, right by the grass, and cut in while breaking just barely, where you stay on the guideline.

3rd Turn: Gas as hard as you can while staying on the right-middle side of the track, and cut in as best as you can.  Be careful with the gas on this one, as if you do it too early, the car will inevitably run off the road.  You will have to find the happy medium.


I am a great source of knowledge for the license tests up to this point, so feel free to PM me and ill help you out.  By the end of this week, I should have golded the "S" licenses.


----------



## TheMonkey (Nov 29, 2010)

erocker said:


> I already posted that this drama stop. This goes no further, keep on topic.



Sorry it ends now...

Haven't had a whole lot of time to play... just snagged lvl10 while working on golding the AMG driving academy.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 29, 2010)

3870x2 said:


> Golded all of the iC except the final.
> 
> The way I beat iC-3 (370z):
> 
> ...



i envy your l33t skills. i was working on B-6 to gold for like 45 minutes at least. I wasnt gonna gold em, but thought eh why not


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 29, 2010)

Guys I need help with the Top Gear Challenges

Can't come first in the beginner one and I can't handle the Elise properly either in the second so I have trouble finishing the race never mind coming first. 

Also with the rally challenges I can't win I'm always 2 seconds behind and come 4th. Using a Honda TypeR 07 I believe. I have it at 245hp and pretty much maxed out everything aerodynamically and in the weight department. Also tightened the acceleration but it feels like the power isn't being transmitted to the track when I'm accelerating.


----------



## erocker (Nov 29, 2010)

Pictures:











My father had a '73 Mach 1 with the same colors:










This is pretty much what my real life car looks like:






Before it got a paintjob.. and getting some air!


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 29, 2010)

@DrPepper  The elise challenge I havent beaten yet either. Some things to consider are keep skid recovery on, and TCS to about 5. Ease on the gas and brake, pass players when you can.

For the beginner challenge. the general idea is to only tap the brakes when needed, and otherwise full on throttle. Use drafting to help get ahead. First corner I dont pass any1 till after. I pass on the left, then goto the right and do a narrow turn on chicago. Same with hammer head work over to the right to pass people. For 2nd to last corner, take off the gas before the turn, and you can pass people on the left at the end of the turn. Should be about 6th at the end of first lap. I was 2nd at chicago. Got 1st at the end of follow through


----------



## Jaffakeik (Nov 29, 2010)

SO i heard this game is best to date for ps3 driving gerne?is it correct?Is this game worth a buy?


----------



## erocker (Nov 29, 2010)

Arciks said:


> SO i heard this game is best to date for ps3 driving gerne?is it correct?Is this game worth a buy?



Yes in every way.


----------



## ktr (Nov 30, 2010)

I've installed a 500GB 7200rpm hard drive, and the game loads/runs a lot better. Being that I couldn't transfer my saved game from the old HDD (not that it mattered, didn't do much), I've started from scratch. So far I am at lvl 10 without doing any licence tests. I've fully tuned a VW GTI Mark.V (closest thing to my car) and loving it. Also bought a Stingray, for about 4 race events, and fucking hating it. The POS eats the rear tires and it's a donkey to maneuver.


----------



## Play3r (Nov 30, 2010)

Add me in Please 

PSN: Ampage

Its weird playing GT again. so many racing games these days all you have to do it tap the brakes and youll just drift around the corner. GT you actually have to brake!!!!! ARGHHHHHHHHHH

Rockin the 97' Civic so far


----------



## Count Shagula (Nov 30, 2010)

I also 'upgraded' my HDD. Took the 120gig out and put a 60gig SSD in (I only really have the PS3 for GT5 and Uncharted). Loads very quick now. I used the Data Backup thing in system to backup and restore all my stuff so i didn't have to start again.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 30, 2010)

been running around in an upgraded Peugeot for the slower Euro races 

not sure why i could not get the whole car in focus...


----------



## ktr (Nov 30, 2010)

207 GTi is awesome. That will be my next car to buy for the Frenchy race.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 30, 2010)

Well finally found my USB Stick, so here's some shots of my 562hp 69 Vette and My 88 Countach.



































Only thing that makes me upset is they didn't make the Countach a Premium car, I mean seriously, if there is one supercar that was on everybodys wall, that was it, it's just amazing looking, even today, if I could have any Lambo, I would take it.

Oh and Easy, did you enlarge that photo? Thats an insane resolution.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 30, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Oh and Easy, did you enlarge that photo? Thats an insane resolution.



all i did was copy it to XBMC and then copy it to my usb stick. i uploaded it "as is" to techpowerup.org

the image size is only 998K !!!!!!


----------



## Play3r (Nov 30, 2010)

FUNNY VID!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sg9LipFU6ek


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 30, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> all i did was copy it to XBMC and then copy it to my usb stick. i uploaded it "as is" to techpowerup.org
> 
> the image size is only 998K !!!!!!



Weird, the default picture size for the game is 1620x1080, your's is exactly double that, wonder why.


----------



## Count Shagula (Nov 30, 2010)

I want to know why also so i can set it to that double size on my PS3


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 30, 2010)

well all i can tell you is that i did not change any settings. under picture info in the photo gallery is says the aspect is that resolution.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 30, 2010)

Default picture size is actually 1920x1080 assuming you are playing the game 1080p.  His is double 1920x1080, and probably has something to do with "photo mode"

A digital camera will give you a super high resolution photo for professional printing, and I am sure that is what GT5 gives you also.


EDIT: just looked at gamefaqs, and this game sits at #1 on both game and boards, ahead of COD:BO on both.

I couldn't see Forza on the top 10.  I guess it is easy to get bored with a game that has no depth!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 30, 2010)

So whos going to hook the ole mail man up with a PS3?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 30, 2010)

3870x2 said:


> Default picture size is actually 1920x1080 assuming you are playing the game 1080p.  His is double 1920x1080, and probably has something to do with "photo mode"
> 
> A digital camera will give you a super high resolution photo for professional printing, and I am sure that is what GT5 gives you also.
> 
> ...



1920x1080 is the default game resolution, but the default picture resolution is 1620x1080, for some reason it cuts off a bit of space on each side of the pictures.

And thats nice to see COD getting beat


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 30, 2010)

you know what i just realized, i set the aspect to 16:9 instead of whatever it starts at. maybe that is why.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 30, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> you know what i just realized, i set the aspect to 16:9 instead of whatever it starts at. maybe that is why.



It has to be, I didn't bother looking at your horizontal number before, but everyone else is getting 1620, which is a bit off 16:10. But 3840 / 2 is 1920, so your just getting really high def images, I'll have to give that a shot, thats awesome!


----------



## mightysi (Nov 30, 2010)

3870x2 said:


> EDIT: just looked at gamefaqs, and this game sits at #1 on both game and boards, ahead of COD:BO on both.
> 
> I couldn't see Forza on the top 10.  I guess it is easy to get bored with a game that has no depth!



I just noticed this, but you beat me to it.
http://www.bit-tech.net/news/gaming/2010/11/30/gran-turismo-5-claims-all-format-top-spot/1

Not only did it knock COD off the top, it did it with only 4 days worth of sales not a whole week


----------



## v12dock (Nov 30, 2010)

I won my bugatti veyron the other day... I think a school bus can handle better than that car 

Anyways I bought a Viper ACR to compromise


----------



## mightysi (Nov 30, 2010)

All hail the king of my virtual garage 







There's a million credits i'll never see again, but worth every one of them!











Now to put a massive spoiler on it


----------



## Count Shagula (Nov 30, 2010)

The final race in Jeff Gordons Nascar School is KILLING me. 3 hours so far and i cannot get gold ffs... Some of these stupid races are incredibly hard :S


----------



## Count Shagula (Nov 30, 2010)

Scratch that, finally did it... Stupidly hard challenge! *Shakes fist*


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Dec 1, 2010)

Nice F1. I just have the stealth one from the gamestop preorder. I found this on n4g today. Its a list of what unlocks what car. 

unlock list


----------



## ktr (Dec 1, 2010)

'62 Buick Special (fully tuned w/ $300K bill to rebuild chassis) is my new best friend. It is a donkey to maneuver (brilliant on bank turns) like the Stingray, but it makes it up on the straights. I did the supercar challenge with it, beating McLaren F1, ZR-1, Viper ACR, Veyron, etc. 

Also the Dome-Zero Concept (stock) is a freaking drift machine. So easy to flick it in a corner and control it.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 1, 2010)

this is the mclaren you get when you preorder from gamestop.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 1, 2010)

Arrrrrrrrggggg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I went to play this so bad. Need to buy my Minimus AVR before I can play. I'm still on 3.41.


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 1, 2010)

lol rhino, those images blow away my 1920x1200, but the resized images look jaggy.  Guess that means i need to upgrade my monitor


----------



## erocker (Dec 1, 2010)

I think this has to be one of the most beutiful cars ever made.















Ferrari 458 Italia


----------



## Wile E (Dec 1, 2010)

Yeah, as long as it doesn't catch on fire.

It is beautiful tho. 1st Ferrari I've liked in a long time.


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 1, 2010)

ZOMG my fav car ever, the Mclaren F1, no car for me will ever beat this king


----------



## mightysi (Dec 1, 2010)

erocker said:


> Ferrari 458 Italia



It looks like a toy in this pic to me


----------



## Count Shagula (Dec 1, 2010)

How did you get the Ferrari pictures to be 1920x1080? 

Has anyone worked out exactly why some peoples pictures are scaling differently and not 1620x1080?


----------



## mightysi (Dec 1, 2010)

Count Shagula said:


> How did you get the Ferrari pictures to be 1920x1080?
> 
> Has anyone worked out exactly why some peoples pictures are scaling differently and not 1620x1080?





Easy Rhino said:


> you know what i just realized, i set the aspect to 16:9 instead of whatever it starts at. maybe that is why.



You need to press triangle when lining up the picture, to get the camera menu and set the aspect to 16:9
You also need to be in 1080p mode or you get the resolution of my F1 pics.

Still not sure why Easy Rhino's pics are twice the size of everyone else's


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 1, 2010)

mightysi said:


> Still not sure why Easy Rhino's pics are twice the size of everyone else's



we will just have to chalk it up to my leetness 

try setting magnification to 2x


----------



## Count Shagula (Dec 1, 2010)

mightysi said:


> You need to press triangle when lining up the picture, to get the camera menu and set the aspect to 16:9
> You also need to be in 1080p mode or you get the resolution of my F1 pics.
> 
> Still not sure why Easy Rhino's pics are twice the size of everyone else's



Awesome, thanks for that


----------



## Count Shagula (Dec 1, 2010)

Yamauchi on GT5’s Mechanical Damage, Updates, & More

http://www.gtplanet.net/yamauchi-on-gt5s-mechanical-damage-updates-more/


----------



## mightysi (Dec 1, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> try setting magnification to 2x



Hmmm, will try that later... 



Count Shagula said:


> Yamauchi on GT5’s Mechanical Damage, Updates, & More
> 
> http://www.gtplanet.net/yamauchi-on-gt5s-mechanical-damage-updates-more/



I hope they do remove the (some of) HUD, it's annoying when you're in the car and all the data is on the dash already.
Also the youtube upload would be nice


----------



## Count Shagula (Dec 1, 2010)

mightysi said:


> I hope they do remove the (some of) HUD, it's annoying when you're in the car and all the data is on the dash already.
> Also the youtube upload would be nice



I agree. Also thanks again for letting me know about 16x9 for photo mode. I also didnt know about the filters which are awesome.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 2, 2010)

So anyone who has played more care to explain the modes greater. I got A-Spec down, but is that all of the races availible for us to race besides the driving Academys? (I'm hoping not) And B-Spec mode is just a bot that you assign commands too? Seems a bit dull, was fun tossing a n00b bot in my 562hp Corvette then watching him fishtail and lose it on every single corner. But beyond that it seems a bit boring for a mode.


----------



## Count Shagula (Dec 2, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> So anyone who has played more care to explain the modes greater. I got A-Spec down, but is that all of the races availible for us to race besides the driving Academys? (I'm hoping not) And B-Spec mode is just a bot that you assign commands too? Seems a bit dull, was fun tossing a n00b bot in my 562hp Corvette then watching him fishtail and lose it on every single corner. But beyond that it seems a bit boring for a mode.



lol i dont like B-Spec much either. I've read that once you hit level 25 you unlock the enduro events and once you hit 30 you unlock the Sebastian Vettel Challenge where you can win the Red Bull X1, i cant confirm either though as im only level 23 atm. There may be more events to unlock aswell.


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 2, 2010)

I remember other GT games having an A-Spec mode so large, it seemed like an epic feat to take it all on.  Seems so small now.


----------



## ktr (Dec 2, 2010)

B-Spec could be done using GT-Anywhere, but that feature is to come latter this month.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 2, 2010)

3870x2 said:


> I remember other GT games having an A-Spec mode so large, it seemed like an epic feat to take it all on.  Seems so small now.



Yeah, I use to tell people about beating all the enduro races, and they were amazed. Then I told them I had done it 5 times as I beat GT3 5 times, and they just would stare at me.

Marineborn was over at my place one night when I was doing a 2 hour 100 lap races. On lap 99 my Dad got pissed and turned off the power in my room as he said we were being too loud. He then flipped it back on, it was already 3am at this time. But I was pissed, so I turned back on the PS2 and did the race again and beat it.


----------



## NAVI_Z (Dec 3, 2010)

hey guys. looks like everyone's having lots o fun with this game. i have a question. i tried playing online but when i click on "community" it says its not available on this version. does it need to be patched to play online or is the online feature only available on the CE? any help or advice would be much appreciated.thanx.


----------



## NAVI_Z (Dec 3, 2010)

sorry for the double post.


----------



## Count Shagula (Dec 4, 2010)

NAVI_Z said:


> hey guys. looks like everyone's having lots o fun with this game. i have a question. i tried playing online but when i click on "community" it says its not available on this version. does it need to be patched to play online or is the online feature only available on the CE? any help or advice would be much appreciated.thanx.



Pretty sure you need to patch the game to be able to play multiplayer. Why havent you patched yours anyway?


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 4, 2010)

Dumb question maybe but how come I haven't seen the damage model in action yet ?


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 4, 2010)

AAAAAAAAH!! i picked up the gt5 official steering wheel and its enraging me, im so good with the regular ps3 controller, but i cant use this wheel, im just getting owned non stop, flying out of control, spinning out on the corners, i just sux, whats the trick


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 5, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> AAAAAAAAH!! i picked up the gt5 official steering wheel and its enraging me, im so good with the regular ps3 controller, but i cant use this wheel, im just getting owned non stop, flying out of control, spinning out on the corners, i just sux, whats the trick



Be good.

Have you got a driving licence ?


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 5, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> Be good.
> 
> Have you got a driving licence ?



i dont like you, lol.

my beamer doesnt feel like this when i take corners.


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 5, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> i dont like you, lol.
> 
> my beamer doesnt feel like this when i take corners.



I don't pine for your liking  

Anyway I'm better with a racing wheel but theres alot more that can go wrong with a wheel, stick and pedals


----------



## Count Shagula (Dec 5, 2010)

Pretty sure i've worked out why the in game Veyron doesnt go as fast as the real thing. Was just watching my B-Spec guy screaming around in the Veyron and i've noticed that the auto spoiler pops up when you get over a certain speed and it only goes back down after you go slow enough. The real car IRL can only hit its top speed when the spoiler is down. I love the auto spoiler though, looks cool


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 5, 2010)

Just got the Tesla roadster. I want to claw my fucking eyes out, I hate the damn thing.


----------



## Count Shagula (Dec 5, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> Just got the Tesla roadster. I want to claw my fucking eyes out, I hate the damn thing.



lol whats wrong with it??


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 5, 2010)

Count Shagula said:


> lol whats wrong with it??



Slow acceleration and low top speed.


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 6, 2010)

isnt that the all electric car?

What is so bad about it?  From what I saw, the numbers arent the greatest, and it does alright for what the numbers show.


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 6, 2010)

3870x2 said:


> isnt that the all electric car?
> 
> What is so bad about it?  From what I saw, the numbers arent the greatest, and it does alright for what the numbers show.



Yeah but for the cost of 100k it really isn't worth it. I haven't been able to find a race yet that will return its value.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Yeah, it's not worth it to buy and race it, I would only buy that if I needed to fill my garage, or I had an abundance of money.


----------



## mightysi (Dec 6, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> Slow acceleration and low top speed.



Huh..?  They tested the real one on top gear over here, against an Elise which is where the chassis comes from.

It smoked the Elise in a straight line, but the Elise killed it in the bends
The electric motors are s'posed to be quick, but the batteries are heavy, ruins the handling...

I'd rather have the one that's cheaper and goes round corners
(plus the tesla broke a lot on top gear!)


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 6, 2010)

mightysi said:


> Huh..?  They tested the real one on top gear over here, against an Elise which is where the chassis comes from.
> 
> It smoked the Elise in a straight line, but the Elise killed it in the bends
> The electric motors are s'posed to be quick, but the batteries are heavy, ruins the handling...
> ...



That's why I didn't get an Elise either I opted for the Evora. Also it's pretty slow compared to my evo X and my Viper and the evo cost less than half the price.


----------



## Count Shagula (Dec 6, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> That's why I didn't get an Elise either I opted for the Evora. Also it's pretty slow compared to my evo X and my Viper and the evo cost less than half the price.



Both the Elise's with Race Mods are awesome once done up. They punch far far above their weight.


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 6, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> Yeah but for the cost of 100k it really isn't worth it. I haven't been able to find a race yet that will return its value.



remember that GT cars reflect their actual real life value, sort of like a blue-book value.  This doesn't always directly correlate to how fast or good the car is.

Then again, you already know this

Personally, I liked the way it drove, but only drove it in arcade mode.


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 6, 2010)

Count Shagula said:


> Both the Elise's with Race Mods are awesome once done up. They punch far far above their weight.



I've no doubt that the elise is good but I think the evora may be slightly better hence why I chose it. I haven't unlocked the Exige yet which is faster than both.



3870x2 said:


> remember that GT cars reflect their actual real life value, sort of like a blue-book value.  This doesn't always directly correlate to how fast or good the car is.
> 
> Then again, you already know this
> 
> Personally, I liked the way it drove, but only drove it in arcade mode.



Well yeah I kinda figured that it might be a decent car or there may be a few races where it is electric only but so far it's really just a showpiece in my garage. I just hate how I spent the rest of my money on performance upgrades and I won't even use it


----------



## Count Shagula (Dec 6, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> I've no doubt that the elise is good but I think the evora may be slightly better hence why I chose it. I haven't unlocked the Exige yet which is faster than both



There is no Exige in GT5


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 6, 2010)

An Exige S at half the horsepower is faster on any track than most other cars in the game.  I am not sure why they wouldn't have included it.


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 6, 2010)

Count Shagula said:


> There is no Exige in GT5



This can't be !


----------



## NAVI_Z (Dec 6, 2010)

Count Shagula said:


> Pretty sure you need to patch the game to be able to play multiplayer. Why havent you patched yours anyway?



your rite. my ps3 wasnt connected to the net. as soon as i connected, the patch screen came up. got the patch and now im tearing it up on the net!! The Vayrons pwn on the Special Stage Route 7 track. i'm level 14 rite now and the fastest car i have is the Mclaren 12c w/ 815bhp and topping out at 234 mph. i cant keep up with the Vayrons or supped up Vipers,Vettes,and the other super cars.it still a fun game! got myself the Driving Force Pro wheel and in my opinnion, the wheel is a thousand times better then the dual shock 3.btw, the game is glitchy sometimes. i'll be playing online and "poof", i get kicked or the game freezes on me.especially changing from the menu screen. what gives??? i know the servers are jammed but common Sony!! get ur shit together.last nite i hade to disconnect my ps3 from the net just to get it to load!!had to reboot my router and my modem. i hope another patch is in the works cause the game still hase some bugs to be worked out. all in all i love the game and have been playing like a fiend!!


----------



## MustangGT2142 (Dec 6, 2010)

I have a fully upgraded McLaren MP4-12C, I spent 225k on a car and around 200k on upgrades and I want to trade it for a stock Lamborghini Murciélago LP 670-4 SuperVeloce. Reason: I want a 4WD car.
If anyone is interested add me, psn: MustangGT2142

PS: I will also give 1 premium car a a gift.


----------



## NAVI_Z (Dec 6, 2010)

MustangGT2142 said:


> I have a fully upgraded McLaren MP4-12C, I spent 225k on a car and around 200k on upgrades and I want to trade it for a stock Lamborghini Murciélago LP 670-4 SuperVeloce. Reason: I want a 4WD car.
> If anyone is interested add me, psn: MustangGT2142
> 
> PS: I will also give 1 premium car a a gift.



tryin to beat them Veyrons eh?...lol....


----------



## MustangGT2142 (Dec 6, 2010)

NAVI_Z said:


> tryin to beat them Veyrons eh?...lol....



actually I can beat a stock veyron with mclaren


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 6, 2010)

MustangGT2142 said:


> actually I can beat a stock veyron with mclaren



I could beat a veyron in my kubelwagon.


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 7, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> I could beat a veyron in my kubelwagon.



22HP FTW!!!

The veyron may have a lot of HP, but are heavy.  1500HP cant take you that far if it is in a tractor.

Do an engine swap between the exige S and a veyron, and ASC cant even control your vehicle.


----------



## ktr (Dec 7, 2010)

I have a fully upgraded and tuned 458, 670-4 SV, and MP4-12c. All 3 cars are the same color, black. It is like a trio of evil.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 7, 2010)

3870x2 said:


> 22HP FTW!!!
> 
> The veyron may have a lot of HP, but are heavy.  1500HP cant take you that far if it is in a tractor.
> 
> Do an engine swap between the exige S and a veyron, and ASC cant even control your vehicle.



Couldn't fit that engine into a Exige, and if you could, the thing would be so rear heavy it would never corner. Theres a reason they use tiny little toyota motors, it's because the car is tiny, fastest exige/elise I have heard of is about 500hp, and I can't even imagine trying to drive something like that.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Dec 7, 2010)

ktr said:


> I have a fully upgraded and tuned 458, 670-4 SV, and MP4-12c. All 3 cars are the same color, black. It is like a trio of evil.



oooooo thats a very nice trio of cars. u must be far in to have the $$ for that. i bought an slr maclaren. cant wait to supe it up. been slowly upgrading my STI '10 as well


----------



## Count Shagula (Dec 7, 2010)

How about this Lotus Exige?? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lnsJapPC74g

I have close to 200 cars now. All the race mod cars done up. And most of the supercars that dont cost 10mill+. Working towards to F1 2010 car atm.


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 7, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Couldn't fit that engine into a Exige, and if you could, the thing would be so rear heavy it would never corner. Theres a reason they use tiny little toyota motors, it's because the car is tiny, fastest exige/elise I have heard of is about 500hp, and I can't even imagine trying to drive something like that.



that wasn't meant to be taken literally.

And yes, it could fit very nicely into an Exige.  Not very familiar with drag strips are ya?

I guess the words "into an Exige" are a little off... maybe I should have said onto?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 7, 2010)

3870x2 said:


> that wasn't meant to be taken literally.
> 
> And yes, it could fit very nicely into an Exige.  Not very familiar with drag strips are ya?
> 
> I guess the words "into an Exige" are a little off... maybe I should have said onto?



No it wouldn't fit nicely into an Exige. And yes I am familiar with them and making things fit, see my avatar, thats mine and 450hp. An exige comes with a sideways mounted 1.8L. The Veyron is a North/South 16 Cylinder with 4 turbos. You would have to cut the Exige right in half and add another half a car to it's mid section, as the engine is too long to jam is sideways, it would have to be north south, and when you do that you need to have a tranny that also adds to the length. 

Think of the Exiges setup as a Front wheel drive car, it's basically a Celica, except flipped backwards so the motors in the back. Think of the Veyron as a VW Phantom except motors i nthe mid, and it's in the mid because its so large with a tranny sticking out the back. Completely different layout. 

Anythings possible with a car, of course, but I wouldn't call it an Exige if it doubled in length, as then there is no point, the handling would be gone, the weight would be massive, the looks would be butchered.

Nothing is kidding in the world of automobiles as anything can be done, all I was saying is, it would be pointless as it would wreck the Exige. Where as you had made it sound like it would retain its character while gaining 980hp, when it would in reality be an entirely different car.







Back engine is an Exige S motor, other is the Veyrons, they aren't exact scale, but thats pretty darn close, The Veyron has 30inches more distance between the wheels, thats 2.5ft of extra engine space. Which the door is maybe 30in long, and that motor looks to just about match up with it, which would seem correct.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 7, 2010)

It would be easy to mount it east west with 2 simple words: Wide Body


----------



## Count Shagula (Dec 7, 2010)

The car i linked is like an Exige x 1.5 and that only just fits a V8 with charger. I dont really see how a quad turbo W16 could possibly ever fit into a standard Exige without making it slower all round than it currently is.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 7, 2010)

With an engine that size, as long as it's faster in a straight line, I don't much care.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 7, 2010)

Wile E said:


> It would be easy to mount it east west with 2 simple words: Wide Body



And what tranny would you use for that? It would have to be from something with a front wheel drive layout, as a Porsche tranny won't work with East/West. And it would have to be some extreme widebody. I still don't see the point in it though as it would wreck the car. You could make as much power with much less engine. I mean if your just going to jam the largest engine you can into the back of an Exige and wreck it's handling and weight, why not just use a Fiero, which would be cheaper and easier.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 7, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> And what tranny would you use for that? It would have to be from something with a front wheel drive layout, as a Porsche tranny won't work with East/West. And it would have to be some extreme widebody. I still don't see the point in it though as it would wreck the car. You could make as much power with much less engine. I mean if your just going to jam the largest engine you can into the back of an Exige and wreck it's handling and weight, why not just use a Fiero, which would be cheaper and easier.



Doesn't look as good as an Exige. And it would be worth doing, just to do it.

And a G-Force transmission should be up to the task.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 7, 2010)

The highest HP G-Force looks like it only handles about 600hp. I'm sure theres transmissions out there, but not too streetable. I know the 4t65e can be pushed over 1000whp, but thats an auto. I know the Exige is a good looking car, but with a W-16 in it, doubtful unless you paid someone to do an amazing job with it, and while thats cool, I'd rather build it.

I personally like Fieros, a GT can look extremely good, not Exige good, but very good.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 7, 2010)

No, Fieros cannot look good. Do you live in a trailer park and have a mullet by chance?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 7, 2010)

Wile E said:


> No, Fieros cannot look good. Do you live in a trailer park and have a mullet by chance?



I wish!










I really can't see whats wrong with that, I'd say thats pretty sharp looking, I really like the fastback Fiero GT's. The notchbacks are fugly, like this one.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 7, 2010)

You're mullet has flown into your eyes if you think that looks good.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 7, 2010)

lol! fieros are such shit trash cars! steer clear!


----------



## erocker (Dec 7, 2010)

For the time they were neat looking cars. It's too bad they never released the 1990 Fiero. The V6 version would of been a pretty nice car.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 7, 2010)

Wile E said:


> You're mullet has flown into your eyes if you think that looks good.



I don't see what looks so bad about it, I wear this mullet with Pride. The body lines are extremely similar to a Ferrari 355.



Easy Rhino said:


> lol! fieros are such shit trash cars! steer clear!



That I do agree on, but they are fun to jam something fast into.



erocker said:


> For the time they were neat looking cars. It's too bad they never released the 1990 Fiero. The V6 version would of been a pretty nice car.



Thats what a 3800 Swap is for, a pulley and a set of headers and mid 11's isn't far off. 

**EDIT**
Amazing, the 90 Fiero looks very much like my firends bone stock 93 Camaro.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 7, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I don't see what looks so bad about it, I wear this mullet with Pride. The body lines are extremely similar to a Ferrari 355.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i knew this douche that drove a fiero and his penis was so small you need a microscope to see it.


----------



## erocker (Dec 7, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> i knew this douche that drove a fiero and his penis was so small you need a microscope to see it.



And I take it you were riding shotgun in his Fiero while viewing his penis?


----------



## Count Shagula (Dec 7, 2010)

Being an Aussie i've never seen that car before. I dont think it looks all that bad... Almost like a cross between an older Honda Prelude and Integra.


----------



## MustangGT2142 (Dec 7, 2010)

ktr said:


> I have a fully upgraded and tuned 458, 670-4 SV, and MP4-12c. All 3 cars are the same color, black. It is like a trio of evil.



hows the 670-4 SV, much better then the mclaren?


----------



## NAVI_Z (Dec 7, 2010)

erocker said:


> For the time they were neat looking cars. It's too bad they never released the 1990 Fiero. The V6 version would of been a pretty nice car.



the GP version had a 3 liter v6 in it, as well as the GT version.


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 7, 2010)

Alright I've finally got round to adding everyone. If your not sure what my PSN name is it's SneakyFcknRusky.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 7, 2010)

NAVI_Z said:


> the GP version had a 3 liter v6 in it, as well as the GT version.



Actually it was a 2.8l, and sadly it was only 140hp.


----------



## ktr (Dec 7, 2010)

MustangGT2142 said:


> hows the 670-4 SV, much better then the mclaren?



The 670-4 SV is better on the straights and is brilliant off the line. The MP4-12c is better on the turns, but being that it is turbocharged, you have to be in the right gear to maintain boost. Over all I prefer the MP4-12c, it is kinda between my 458 and 670-4 SV.


----------



## MustangGT2142 (Dec 7, 2010)

ktr said:


> The 670-4 SV is better on the straights and is brilliant off the line. The MP4-12c is better on the turns, but being that it is turbocharged, you have to be in the right gear to maintain boost. Over all I prefer the MP4-12c, it is kinda between my 458 and 670-4 SV.



thanks for the info man, i guess my MP4-12C ain't bad as i thought


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Dec 7, 2010)

any1 interested in a race tonight? say like 8pm EST (-5 GMT) ?


----------



## mightysi (Dec 8, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> any1 interested in a race tonight? say like 8pm EST (-5 GMT) ?



Yeah (That's in about an hour right...)


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Dec 8, 2010)

mightysi said:


> Yeah (That's in about an hour right...)



yes sir. i dont have a mic, so im not the best to organize what we do once in game haha.


----------



## mightysi (Dec 8, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> yes sir. i dont have a mic, so im not the best to organize what we do once in game haha.



me neither, I left my PS eye at home and wont be able to get it for a couple of weeks 

looks like it's old fashioned text chat...


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 8, 2010)

mightysi said:


> me neither, I left my PS eye at home and wont be able to get it for a couple of weeks
> 
> looks like it's old fashioned text chat...



What's this text you speak of ? 

I just got a veyron. I've been holding off doing the championship to get it for ages.


----------



## Count Shagula (Dec 8, 2010)

I was about to say i'd race if my kid didn't wake up but as i was typing it the little guy woke up :'( *SIGH*


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Dec 8, 2010)

Count Shagula said:


> I was about to say i'd race if my kid didn't wake up but as i was typing it the little guy woke up :'( *SIGH*



Eh read him a story maybe


----------



## Count Shagula (Dec 8, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Eh read him a story maybe



He's 6 months old, all he'd want to do is eat the book


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Dec 8, 2010)

Count Shagula said:


> He's 6 months old, all he'd want to do is eat the book



maybe some eating will tire him out


----------



## mightysi (Dec 8, 2010)

Count Shagula said:


> I was about to say i'd race if my kid didn't wake up but as i was typing it the little guy woke up :'( *SIGH*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe watching you play some GT will make him sleep


----------



## Count Shagula (Dec 8, 2010)

mightysi said:


> Maybe watching you play some GT will make him sleep



Nonono! He then just wants my G27  We gave him my old Xbox 360 steering wheel to play with. Its fairly amusing seeing him use his wheel when he's watching me play


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Dec 8, 2010)

Count Shagula said:


> Nonono! He then just wants my G27  We gave him my old Xbox 360 steering wheel to play with. Its fairly amusing seeing him use his wheel when he's watching me play



haha thats awesome. He'll be an F1 driver in no time


----------



## Count Shagula (Dec 8, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> haha thats awesome. He'll be an F1 driver in no time



I wish


----------



## mightysi (Dec 8, 2010)

There's another update...?

This one adds damage options for multiplayer apparently.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Dec 8, 2010)

mightysi said:


> There's another update...?
> 
> This one adds damage options for multiplayer apparently.



yes it does. i made a lobby not sure how to invite


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 8, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> No it wouldn't fit nicely into an Exige. And yes I am familiar with them and making things fit, see my avatar, thats mine and 450hp. An exige comes with a sideways mounted 1.8L. The Veyron is a North/South 16 Cylinder with 4 turbos. You would have to cut the Exige right in half and add another half a car to it's mid section, as the engine is too long to jam is sideways, it would have to be north south, and when you do that you need to have a tranny that also adds to the length.
> 
> Think of the Exiges setup as a Front wheel drive car, it's basically a Celica, except flipped backwards so the motors in the back. Think of the Veyron as a VW Phantom except motors i nthe mid, and it's in the mid because its so large with a tranny sticking out the back. Completely different layout.
> 
> ...



you are definitely taking it way too seriously.  Didn't read, but I am assuming TL : DR - engine too big?

Still doable.  There are those who do not take racing as seriously as you.  These guys put 12 cylinder engines in civics, just for kicks.  I think it is very funny myself, but more importantly is a testament to some true redneck machinery.

Don't forget the Venom GT has a 6.2L, and has plenty of room unmodified.

I myself am more than happy with my Jaguar XJR, and 3000GT!

Edit: I should once again specify, onto a civic.  Or they could have just dropped a civic trim on top of a frame?  Either way it still looked mostly like a civic!

Back on topic: I am 2 events away from Gold on IC, IB (IB-3Slalom, final race in IC)


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 8, 2010)

mightysi said:


> There's another update...?
> 
> This one adds damage options for multiplayer apparently.



Be careful, I hear that this new update has been deleting some peoples car collections!


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Dec 8, 2010)

> Be careful, I hear that this new update has been deleting some peoples car collections!



You update when you enter the game. dont think you can get around it. With that said I hadnt heard much of this, just a rumor on n4g.


----------



## mightysi (Dec 8, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> You update when you enter the game. dont think you can get around it. With that said I hadnt heard much of this, just a rumor on n4g.



Yeah, usually it won't let you play online unless you've updated.
My cars are all still there tho


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 8, 2010)

3870x2 said:


> you are definitely taking it way too seriously.  Didn't read, but I am assuming TL : DR - engine too big?
> 
> Still doable.  There are those who do not take racing as seriously as you.  These guys put 12 cylinder engines in civics, just for kicks.  I think it is very funny myself, but more importantly is a testament to some true redneck machinery.
> 
> ...



Not taking it serious at all, just thinking out loud about what is or isn't possible within a realm of reasonable cost (sub 2 million dollars).

I haven't seen a 12 cylinder Civic, with the engine in the back, and maybe a bit of unibody stretching, it's possible, but up front, even a V8 (theres a few LSx Civics) the dash/firewall has to be pushed back almost an entire foot! A V12 would had 2 more pistons on each head, which would push the dash back probably another foot. Which is possible, but it puts the driver farther back. Not the same as putting the engine in the rear of a car, there is nothing to push back, or to push forward, as it's already a 2 seat car with barely any room behind the seats, you can't sit in the empty front trunk, only option is to cut the car in half and weld in more car.

You mention the Venom GT, and while yes it's a mid engined car, once again, the Venom Gt is almost 40 inches longer than a Exige, and the wheel base it about 20 inches greater. And the Venom GT is only using a V8, not a W16 or a V12 both of which are longer motors. Like I been saying, you can make it fit, but you will literally need to weld another part of a car in the middle of an Exige, the car won't retain that handling magic or weight it had, those will be thrown out the window, so whats the point. Thats really all I'm trying to say, you can make it work, but you will kill the car for what qualities it did have. By tossing a Veyron motor into a Exige you aren't going to pull some magic and make a lighter, faster, better turning Veyron, your just goign to butcher the Exige and get a lighter car that drives like crap. I mean the Veyron is still the fastest car around the TopGear track (granted the SS), it's not like the car is a slouch, and it has AWD (which is really needs and would lose as a Exige), and it drives easier than most other supercars.



HookeyStreet said:


> Be careful, I hear that this new update has been deleting some peoples car collections!



That don't make me happy, I have a decent collection going now, wouldn't want to lose it.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Dec 9, 2010)

> I mean the Veyron is still the fastest car around the TopGear track



If only that were true. The fastest roadcar: 1:12.8 - Ultima GTR720 (Anonymous driver, on road tyres, sponsored by Ultima Sports.[2]) 

They also brought it back with slick tires to beat the ferrari FXX. 
1:09.9 - Ultima GTR720 (Anonymous driver, on slick tyres. Ultima came back on 19 October 2009 and beat both their previous time and that of the £1.1M Ferrari FXX track car[20])

reference: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Top_Gear_Power_Board#Lap_times_of_non-qualifying_vehicles

and info on the car itself: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_GTR

Only sucky thing is, can get them to build it but you do need to supply an engine.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 9, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> If only that were true. The fastest roadcar: 1:12.8 - Ultima GTR720 (Anonymous driver, on road tyres, sponsored by Ultima Sports.[2])
> 
> They also brought it back with slick tires to beat the ferrari FXX.
> 1:09.9 - Ultima GTR720 (Anonymous driver, on slick tyres. Ultima came back on 19 October 2009 and beat both their previous time and that of the £1.1M Ferrari FXX track car[20])
> ...



I really only look at official times, switching drivers and such is an unknown variable.


----------



## mightysi (Dec 9, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> If only that were true. The fastest roadcar: 1:12.8 - Ultima GTR720
> 
> info on the car itself: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_GTR



Man, those things look awesome, one of our lecturers has one parked in the motorsport lab at uni, alongside his formula ford... 

Lecturers get paid tooo much obviously


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 9, 2010)

mightysi said:


> Man, those things look awesome, one of our lecturers has one parked in the motorsport lab at uni, alongside his formula ford...
> 
> Lecturers get paid tooo much obviously



Depends on how you spend your money.  Some people are just smart with their money.

I make 45K USD a year, and I own a Jaguar XJ8 VDP, paid in full.

I do not claim I am smart at all.  I have just been schooled very well in handling money, which lies in a few simple rules.

Also, Dave Ramsey is a smart man.


----------



## mightysi (Dec 9, 2010)

3870x2 said:


> Depends on how you spend your money.  Some people are just smart with their money.



Very true, i don't doubt that he earns his money and this is probably the only thing he spends it on,
But jealousy is an evil thing...


----------



## Count Shagula (Dec 11, 2010)

Some of the 1700 pictures i have taken in photo mode so far 























Shame the actual game looks nothing like this... Oh well, these make great backgrounds for my PC desktop


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 11, 2010)

Count Shagula said:


> Shame the actual game looks nothing like this... Oh well, these make great backgrounds for my PC desktop


----------



## cdawall (Dec 11, 2010)

Add me in under cdawall


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 11, 2010)

Count Shagula said:


> Some of the 1700 pictures i have taken in photo mode so far
> 
> http://i498.photobucket.com/albums/rr349/Shagula69/ToscanaTarmac.jpg
> http://i498.photobucket.com/albums/rr349/Shagula69/ToscanaTarmac_5.jpg
> ...



Seems like the photo mode of GT5 is the best feature


----------



## Count Shagula (Dec 12, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


>



If i could fit my capture card in my PC i'd take a screenshot of actual gameplay to demonstrate. Photo mode is several generations ahead of what you actually see during normal gameplay.

http://www.gtplanet.net/forum/showthread.php?t=142051

Theres some pictures here someone has screenshot'd of GT5 and GT5P.



CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Seems like the photo mode of GT5 is the best feature



Im enjoying it for sure


----------



## F1reFly (Dec 12, 2010)

Count Shagula said:


> If i could fit my capture card in my PC i'd take a screenshot of actual gameplay to demonstrate. Photo mode is several generations ahead of what you actually see during normal gameplay.
> 
> http://www.gtplanet.net/forum/showthread.php?t=142051
> 
> ...



here, i'll save you the trouble.





















this one is taken during replay


----------



## Count Shagula (Dec 12, 2010)

F1reFly said:


> here, i'll save you the trouble.



lol nice. Is that fraps in the corner? Didnt realise you could use fraps with the capture card! 

Edit: I swear your getting less aliasing than i am... Weird.


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 12, 2010)

F1reFly said:


> here, i'll save you the trouble.
> 
> http://img375.imageshack.us/img375/1939/15216159.jpg
> 
> ...



Do you know if Gt5 plays in 720p?


----------



## ktr (Dec 12, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Do you know if Gt5 plays in 720p?



1080P w/ 2xMSAA @ 60FPS 

or 

720P w/ 4xMSAA @ 60FPS & Stereoscopic 3D


----------



## mightysi (Dec 12, 2010)

Count Shagula said:


> The final race in Jeff Gordons Nascar School is KILLING me. 3 hours so far and i cannot get gold ffs... Some of these stupid races are incredibly hard :S



Ha i know what you mean, I just did this spent ages just about managing to get bronze then turned off the ASM (which you cant do before you race) and got gold straight away...

ASM


----------



## Count Shagula (Dec 12, 2010)

mightysi said:


> Ha i know what you mean, I just did this spent ages just about managing to get bronze then turned off the ASM (which you cant do before you race) and got gold straight away...
> 
> ASM



 YOU CAN TURN ASM OFF?!... WHAT THE HELL?!


----------



## mightysi (Dec 12, 2010)

Count Shagula said:


> YOU CAN TURN ASM OFF?!... WHAT THE HELL?!



yeah, you need to set your controls up so you can access the 'RA' menu during the game

turn it off, pause and then restart and it will be off...
then you should be able to gold it no problems


----------



## Count Shagula (Dec 12, 2010)

mightysi said:


> yeah, you need to set your controls up so you can access the 'RA' menu during the game
> 
> turn it off, pause and then restart and it will be off...
> then you should be able to gold it no problems



I spent
4 Hours
Doing that stupid event. 

I think im going to find a nice corner and curl up in a ball and cry... FFS. *Shakes fist at Polyphony Digital*


----------



## Count Shagula (Dec 12, 2010)

Also once you guys start doing Endurance races...

ALWAYS DOUBLE AND TRIPLE CHECK that the cursor is on continue race rather than restart race. If your 152 laps into a 200 lap race and you accidentally hit restart there is no confirm option. THE RACE WILL JUST RESTART. Or if you drop the control and are unlucky like myself when 178 laps into a 200 lap race, IT WILL RESTART. And also i have observed you should never let your girlfriend near a power point while racing in the MX5 endurance race as she may knock the power out when your about 2.5 hours into the 4 hour race. BE WARNED GUYS!


----------



## Count Shagula (Dec 13, 2010)

So after grinding the Indy 500 many times. My patience is rewarded 



















Respect to anyone who can unlock this in A-Spec with the Sixaxis... Its crazy.


----------



## erocker (Dec 13, 2010)

We should all get into a lobby tonight and mess around with our various cars. Nothing better to do with television at mid season.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Dec 13, 2010)

Count Shagula im soooooo jealous. That car looks amazing in those photos. I need to level to get to 30 and beat the event to get that. im just 17 .


----------



## Count Shagula (Dec 14, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Count Shagula im soooooo jealous. That car looks amazing in those photos. I need to level to get to 30 and beat the event to get that. im just 17 .



It is a monster! That last picture with all the smoke in it... The smoke is just because im cornering so hard, not because im spinning up the wheels . It is mind blowing fast. It takes a fair bit of getting used to how freaking fast you can go round corners or how late you can brake. The times you need to beat to get gold are just mental too!


----------



## mightysi (Dec 14, 2010)

Count Shagula said:


> The smoke is just because im cornering so hard, not because im spinning up the wheels .



    
O-M-G

I wish they'd make that thing for real. I mean red bull (the drinks firm) can prob afford it...


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Dec 14, 2010)

mightysi said:


> O-M-G
> 
> I wish they'd make that thing for real. I mean red bull (the drinks firm) can prob afford it...



Nah they cant. The idea of the car is that its designed beyond the limits of of a car. engine bay and so forth.


----------



## mightysi (Dec 14, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Nah they cant. The idea of the car is that its designed beyond the limits of of a car. engine bay and so forth.



I thought that it was designed beyond any rule set, but not beyond the laws of physics, damn...

   Rant time...   
I just managed to complete the GT all stars series that I've been avoiding for a while.
Tuned up my McLaren F1 so it's now got almost as many Hp as it weighs Kg, finished the series and got the level 17 prize ticket for finishing all the expert series. 
So like a kid at Christmas I cash in said free car ticket expecting something amazing and what do i get?? 
*Another McLaren F1* 
Thanks a lot PD, give me a car I've already got a tuned version of, plus i cant even sell it for cash 

I mean in real life i'd be pretty happy if someone just gave me an F1, but this isn't real life.
It's way more serious. 

[/rant]


----------



## Count Shagula (Dec 14, 2010)

mightysi said:


> I just managed to complete the GT all stars series that I've been avoiding for a while.
> Tuned up my McLaren F1 so it's now got almost as many Hp as it weighs Kg, finished the series and got the level 17 prize ticket for finishing all the expert series.
> So like a kid at Christmas I cash in said free car ticket expecting something amazing and what do i get??
> *Another McLaren F1*
> ...



lol. The only prize cars i have been awarded so far with the random tickets are shitty 'standard' cars. I would have been over the moon to get a Mac f1


----------



## mightysi (Dec 14, 2010)

Count Shagula said:


> I would have been over the moon to get a Mac f1



It was more the fact that I used a tuned F1 that I bought and won a free standard F1 that's no real use to me
(it's not as fast as my F1 and I'm not allowed to sell it)


----------



## Count Shagula (Dec 14, 2010)

mightysi said:


> It was more the fact that I used a tuned F1 that I bought and won a free standard F1 that's no real use to me
> (it's not as fast as my F1 and I'm not allowed to sell it)



Ill trade you if i get something worth trading


----------



## mightysi (Dec 14, 2010)

Count Shagula said:


> Ill trade you if i get something worth trading



Yeah, ok


----------



## Count Shagula (Dec 14, 2010)

My random info of the day. I just did a 29.979 second lap of Tsukuba in the Red Bull X1.... HOLY CRAP!!


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Dec 14, 2010)

hey count, you mentioned that getting the golds for the X1 was hard. Im kinda having trouble getting gold on one of the A licenses (the one with the chicane in the bmw 135i), how screwed am i for getting golds on that if this is the kind of trouble im having?


----------



## Count Shagula (Dec 14, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> hey count, you mentioned that getting the golds for the X1 was hard. Im kinda having trouble getting gold on one of the A licenses (the one with the chicane in the bmw 135i), how screwed am i for getting golds on that if this is the kind of trouble im having?



You dont have to get gold to get an X1 atleast, bronze is good enough. Once you spend a bit of time in the X1 you get used to how fast it can go... somewhat. Im sure the majority of people will be able to bronze the Vettel challenge and get atleast 1 X1


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Dec 14, 2010)

Ah cool. That unlocks at level 30 dont it?


----------



## Count Shagula (Dec 14, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Ah cool. That unlocks at level 30 dont it?



Yep!


----------



## cdawall (Dec 14, 2010)

Has anyone else gone and gotten the gts viper from used cars? I have one tuned out and its honestly kinda garbage doesn't handle for shit lol.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Dec 14, 2010)

cdawall said:


> Has anyone else gone and gotten the gts viper from used cars? I have one tuned out and its honestly kinda garbage doesn't handle for shit lol.



You may need to adjust the settings of the car. If it oversteers, add downforce (if you can) to the rear. If it understeers stiffen the suspension. play with the settings till u find something that fits.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 14, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> You may need to adjust the settings of the car. If it oversteers, add downforce (if you can) to the rear. If it understeers stiffen the suspension. play with the settings till u find something that fits.



Yea I have been trying its not my firstcar to tune on gta. It needs something to keep the ass from breaking loose always.


----------



## Count Shagula (Dec 15, 2010)

Just bought the Formula Gran Turismo... What a piece of *&%@ ... This thing is WAY harder to drive than the F1 cars or even the X1... Sigh


----------



## MustangGT2142 (Dec 16, 2010)

Has anyone tried to fully upgrade an old fiat 500? When I'll have some spare cash I defiantly will.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 17, 2010)

cdawall said:


> Yea I have been trying its not my firstcar to tune on gta. It needs something to keep the ass from breaking loose always.



Monster torque and rwd tends to cause that. Try softening the rear suspension a touch, to see if the weight will squat down on the tires a little better. Too stiff in the rear actually encourages oversteer. And downforce the shiz out of it.

I haven't played GT5 yet, but I used to also run 2 different tire compounds sometimes on the really stubborn cars in the older games, like a soft compound in the rear, and a medium up front, to balance out the handling on a tail happy car, or vice-versa on a car that wouldn't rotate no matter how I tuned the suspension.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jan 16, 2011)

hey guys. Anyone know where I can buy the racing modded STI. There's one with a very similar name in the subaru dealership but not sure thats it.

P	Subaru	IMPREZA Sedan WRX STI spec C Type RA ‘05
P	Subaru	IMPREZA Sedan WRX STI spec C Type RA RM ‘05

The 1st one there is in the dealership.

Btw couldnt find this thread in the club forums. Got to it from my subscription link.


----------



## ktr (Jan 16, 2011)

Hybrid_theory said:


> hey guys. Anyone know where I can buy the racing modded STI. There's one with a very similar name in the subaru dealership but not sure thats it.
> 
> P	Subaru	IMPREZA Sedan WRX STI spec C Type RA ‘05
> P	Subaru	IMPREZA Sedan WRX STI spec C Type RA RM ‘05
> ...



You perform the racing modification in GT-Auto.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jan 16, 2011)

ktr said:


> You perform the racing modification in GT-Auto.



well i read that its just the cars with RM in the name that can do it. But i gather you mean when I do the modification it gets the RM


----------



## ktr (Jan 16, 2011)

Hybrid_theory said:


> well i read that its just the cars with RM in the name that can do it. But i gather you mean when I do the modification it gets the RM



Yep.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jan 16, 2011)

ktr said:


> Yep.
> 
> http://lh6.ggpht.com/_NV0pX20-3KM/T... IMPREZA Sedan WRX STI spec C Type RA '05.jpg



Sexy. Just went and put one together. but hopin on sc2 now. cant wait to drive it tomorrow.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jan 16, 2011)

My friend just got this game and is not liking it. He says their is no damage... and he can't find how to make the AI better as its to easy any ideas how to change it? i haven't seen the game yet.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 16, 2011)

I've been trying to get through the license testing, some of those are pretty hard to get Gold on  I think I need to tweak my Force Pro wheel settings.


----------



## ktr (Jan 16, 2011)

Delta6326 said:


> My friend just got this game and is not liking it. He says their is no damage... and he can't find how to make the AI better as its to easy any ideas how to change it? i haven't seen the game yet.



The damage and AI improves as he levels up.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jan 16, 2011)

ktr said:


> The damage and AI gets improves as he levels up.



Thanks i will tell him. but that sounds like a bad way to set up a game, but i really want to check it out the details look great


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jan 16, 2011)

theonedub said:


> I've been trying to get through the license testing, some of those are pretty hard to get Gold on  I think I need to tweak my Force Pro wheel settings.



Haha its definitely not the wheel. Those licenses are damn hard. Im somewhere in the B licenses. I went to doing the special events and what not. trying to get to 30 so i can unlock the X1


----------



## ktr (Jan 16, 2011)

theonedub said:


> I've been trying to get through the license testing, some of those are pretty hard to get Gold on  I think I need to tweak my Force Pro wheel settings.



Yep, they are hard, but the catch is that it is possible to get gold .


----------



## theonedub (Jan 16, 2011)

They are difficult, but definitely not impossible. The wheel makes things easier for me, I just haven't dialed it in yet (FF Settings are still off). Im halfway through iC, all Gold so far. Im only playing maybe 2-3hrs/week, if that. Its a good challenge.


----------



## ktr (Feb 18, 2011)

Massive update today: 


```
An update to Gran Turismo 5 has been released. The contents are as follows:

[Major Changes and New Features]
・Remote Racing
[Remote Races] have been added to the bottom left of the [GT Mode] - [Community] screen. 
Here you can start a fully automated B-Spec race using yours and your friends' "My Drivers", and gain rewards and experience from it.
For details please see section 8-4 [Remote Races] in the [Manual] accessible from the main menu, and also the new "Remote Race" page on gran-tursimo.com, under the GT5 product information section.

・Remote Racing from a Web Browser 
In [Remote Races], you can visit the official "gran-turismo.com" website using a web browser, and remotely control your PS3® at home. You can start races, monitor its progress and check results from the website. This is a new playing style allowing you to play Gran Turismo anywhere.
Sign in from the [GT5 My Home] button on the upper right corner of the website to get started.

・Using the Course Maker in Online Races
You can now use one of the "My Courses" created in [Course Maker] for your online races (in Open Lobby, My Lounge), or select themes and generate courses on the spot. (Please note you'll only be able to use My Courses created after this update).

・Introduction of Performance Points in Online Races
We've now introduced Performance Points (PP), a numerical index of a car's performance for online races. You can set PP restrictions in the online race regulations (in Open Lobby, My Lounge) to limit participating cars. 
For details, see 6 -15 [Performance Points] in the [Manual] accessible from the main menu. 

・Increased Rewards and Experience Online
The amount of rewards and experience gained from online racing (in Open Lobby, My Lounge) have been increased.

・More Event Settings in Online Races
[Auto Race Start Cycle] and [Tire Wear/Fuel Consumption] have been added to the event settings for online races (in Open Lobby, My Lounge).

・More Penalties for Special Events
Penalties for improper driving such as driving off course and hitting walls have been increased for the [Special Events] under [GT Mode] - [GT Life].

・Event Rewards and Experience Adjusted
The rewards and experience gained in [License] and [Special Events] in [GT Mode] - [GT Life] have been adjusted. Experience for A-Spec and B-Spec events have been increased, while rewards have been reduced back down to levels seen before the 1.05 update.

・Car Loan in Events
In A-Spec, B-Spec and [Special Events] in [GT Mode] - [GT Life], you can now borrow cars that your Friends have set to share with friends. 
For details see 6-16 [Borrowing and Lending Cars] in the [Manual] accessible from the main menu.

・More Car Settings
Gear ratio adjustment, power limiters, and weight adjustment have been added to the settings. For details see [18. Settings Guide] in the [Manual] accessible from the main menu.

・Multi-Monitor Feature
From [Options] - [Hardware] - [Multi-Monitor], you can now access the multi-monitor display settings using multiple PS3™ systems. 
You can now enjoy Gran Turismo 5 in a wide display environment combining multiple PS3™ systems and TV's/monitors.
For details please see the support section on gran-turismo.com.

[Changes and Additions to Gameplay]
- It is now possible to replay and save [2P Battle] races.
- [Controller Steering Sensitivity] has been added to [Driving Options].
- [Corner Bank Angle] has been added to the section settings in [Course Maker].
- In A-Spec events including endurance races, a confirmation prompt has been added before restarting a race from the beginning.
- In replays, B Spec and while watching races, you can now change viewing targets directly from the screen without having to use a separate window list.
- Personal BGM can now be used when voice chat is disabled in a [Lounge].
- Cars in your garage that are not registered as 'Favorites' can now be used in a [Lounge].
- When tire restriction is enabled in a Lounge regulation, only cars with tires that qualify will be displayed in the garage.
- Driver and car display selections during races will be saved.
- Karts now have [Quick Menu settings.
- You can now select multiple items in some important menu screens, such as when registering your favorite cars in your [Garage].

[AI Adjustment]
- Race choreography and opponent car AI controls for licence tests and A Spec events have been adjusted.
- Opponent car AI controls during B Spec races have been improved.
- The evasive maneuver of opponent cars when a players car blocks the track has been improved.

[Correction of Issues]
- Corrected an issue where it was possible to gain points unfairly in drift trials.
- Corrected an issue where it was not possible to view the 4th sector in the live monitor.
-Corrected an issue where the sound effects would not change when replacing the exhaust system or turbo kit.
- Corrected an issue where the save data becomes unable to load when exceeding a certain file size.


[Other Changes]
- A searchable item called [Race Type] has been added for room creation in the [Open Lobby].
- The lap times for the [X Challenge] in [Special Events] have been adjusted.
- Game save speed has been optimized.
- The HDD access warning message that was displayed at game startup has been disabled for faster startup.
- Car demo backdrops during an [Auto Demo] is now displayed randomly in 4 types (Morning/Day/Night/White) as is in the　[Dealership].
- The "S-AWC" integrated four wheel drive system of the Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution X has been adjusted.
- The [Force Feedback Strength] of the Thrustmaster T500RS can now be adjusted across a wider range.

[To Check Your Current Version]
To check the version of your game, press the "Manual" button at the bottom of the main menu screen. The version number will be located on the upper left of the index page.

If the number starts with 1.06, you are playing the latest version of the game.

If not, please press PS button and quit the game. The game will be updated automatically when you restart it with your PS3™ system connected to the internet.
```


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Feb 18, 2011)

thanks for the info. I like the increase of xp on GT life events, could use that myself. I havent played in a while. Most racing lately ive been on dirt 2. and now shift 2 looks good haha, even though i have gt5.

Im getting a 46" tv tomorrow. so can play on something bigger than my 24" monitor. I am looking forward to that. Though I ordered a wheel stand on ebay that ill need to wait for before I can play


----------



## Munki (Feb 19, 2011)

I just bought a PS3 and bought this game along with it. I'm downloading that 301mb update now  So far I  this game. Its awesome.

PSN = mojomydog


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 9, 2011)

Is there a GT5 completed save game out there on the tinterweb? Ive looked and cant find any for free (ebay has a couple), I cant be bothered to complete the full game, but I would like all the cars


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Apr 9, 2011)

oh cmon, don't be lazy. I'll admit it does take a while, but it makes it rewarding. It seems level 30 for the x2010 is a ways away at 23. but it will feel so good to drive once i earn it.


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 9, 2011)

Honestly I dont have the time or the will but I do enjoy a good race


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 22, 2011)

Is someone still playing it?i just bought it today.there was 1GB update when i first run game.so lots happened to gake graphic is good.i wonder is there a difference if i choose normal picure quality or sharpened.


----------



## choppy (May 22, 2011)

Arciks said:


> Is someone still playing it?i just bought it today.there was 1GB update when i first run game.so lots happened to gake graphic is good.i wonder is there a difference if i choose normal picure quality or sharpened.



YES!
I've just started the game - also went through the update - may as well play it fully patched up! Also, I installed it to hard drive and did notice the quicker load times. 

Currently stuck on Jeff Gordons nascar school on the expert races! its difficult!!! fantastic game loved the used car market...found a nice Nissan Bluebird from the 70s 

btw whats a better res for gaming...1080i or 720p...


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 22, 2011)

choppy said:


> YES!
> I've just started the game - also went through the update - may as well play it fully patched up! Also, I installed it to hard drive and did notice the quicker load times.
> 
> Currently stuck on Jeff Gordons nascar school on the expert races! its difficult!!! fantastic game loved the used car market...found a nice Nissan Bluebird from the 70s
> ...



I bought one used car aswell some honda for 19k but than when i won some money bought audi TT now its easer for me to win beginners races and to do money faster. did a class licence.About resolution i dont know.Using 1080P. And game just blows away with 5.1 sound system.will play some more tomorrow.


----------



## choppy (May 23, 2011)

did you buy the honda civic type r (EK) ? Very nice car when u get some mods on it!

btw I noticed with used cars...make sure you get the oil changed before you drive it..you'll get around 10hp extra...on my Nismo 400R it gave me 20hp  for an oil change?! alot for 250cr lol


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 23, 2011)

choppy said:


> did you buy the honda civic type r (EK) ? Very nice car when u get some mods on it!
> 
> btw I noticed with used cars...make sure you get the oil changed before you drive it..you'll get around 10hp extra...on my Nismo 400R it gave me 20hp  for an oil change?! alot for 250cr lol



Will keep that in mind.btw i bougth new audi tt.didnt want to bother myself with used ones


----------



## Wile E (May 24, 2011)

choppy said:


> did you buy the honda civic type r (EK) ? Very nice car when u get some mods on it!
> 
> btw I noticed with used cars...make sure you get the oil changed before you drive it..you'll get around 10hp extra...on my Nismo 400R it gave me 20hp  for an oil change?! alot for 250cr lol



It's not just used cars, it's all cars when you first buy them, even brand new ones. Been that way since GT3. I've seen almost 50hp on some cars.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey all, just in case you're unaware. Right now the seasonal events give triple xp and cash. Great way to level if you need to. (working to 30 myself). Its for a limited time, so dont put it off too long either.


----------



## choppy (Jun 15, 2011)

thanks for the tip - have put this aside recently in favour of CoD (360) , shame on me...


----------



## Funtoss (Jun 15, 2011)

this game is fun with logitech wheel ;D momo xD


----------



## choppy (Jun 19, 2011)

Seasonal events pretty fun, especially the Expert Series. Stuck on the 1st one though (fiat 500) - can only achieve 2nd place cant get close enough to 1st...always finish around 10 seconds behind. Any tips on getting better whilst staying in the limits of the race


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 19, 2011)

i've only just realised that your cars horsepower increases as the mileage (up to a certain point, then it starts going down again) does, just gained 20hp on my dodge viper just by driving it for 15 mins

@choppy: Maximum engine upgrades and then use the power limiter, puts the 500 at the maximum allowed horsepower all the way from 1200 rpm onwards


----------



## choppy (Jun 20, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i've only just realised that your cars horsepower increases as the mileage (up to a certain point, then it starts going down again) does, just gained 20hp on my dodge viper just by driving it for 15 mins
> 
> @Choppy: Maximum engine upgrades and then use the power limiter, puts the 500 at the maximum allowed horsepower all the way from 1200 rpm onwards



1. your correct - i noticed my fiat 500 going up by 1hp during the race. Cos when i tried racing again it kept saying "REGULATION_DISQUALIFIED" even though I hadnt changed a thing!

2. maximum power got me within 2seconds of the leader. lowering the car and messing around with spring rate / camber angles finally got me past him!!! won the race after like 10 attempts lol . I'm very pleased with the challenge level on this game


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 13, 2011)

Time for a bump, GT5 2.0 is out, I haven't been able to find my disc for a few months sadly and finally found it, 380mb worth of updates!

Here's the changes (and there is a lot)



Spoiler



When Gran Turismo 5 launched almost a year ago now, Kazunori Yamauchi, the game’s creator, promised fans clutching their copies of the Real Driving Simulator, that the launch of the eagerly awaited title was not the end of the journey for the game but the start.
True to that statement, since GT5 launched Yamauchi-san and the Polyphony team have been closely monitoring the feedback of the dedicated and discerning GT5 community.  As a result of this, we have seen significant support for GT5 in the form of regular functionality updates.
Today, I am very pleased to announce details of Functionality Update 2.0 which is the most sizable since the game launched. The update will be available for download on the 11th October. Of course the real bonus of all of this new content is the fact that it’s all absolutely free!

Here’s the rundown on what you can expect to see in the update.
Firstly all ‘standard’ cars will now feature an interior view, the level of detail will vary from car to car, but now for the first time you will be able to literally get behind the wheel of all the cars in the game.















Next is the great news that players can now save their progress during endurance races and return to the fray at a time of their own choosing.
For fans of the stateside motoring championship NASCAR, there is a package of 11 NASCAR 2011 cars.  There has also been improvement to the weather settings in the game and now players can incrementally adjust weather settings for race start and race end.






*Additional features of this update are:*
Photo Travel Mode updates
Shortening of load times and improved menu response
Improved car physics simulation, further evolved A.I.
Improved and enhanced user interface
Support for the Logitech G25/G27 steering wheels
New features in the Online Lounge
This is what series creator Kazunori Yamauchi had to say about the new content.



> The coming Gran Turismo 5 Spec 2 update is an update that contains the feedback from the users playing GT5 online every day. We have added cars such as the newest NASCAR race cars, but many of the updates are those that improve usability and expand the field of game play. I believed from the initial release of Gran Turismo 5 that it would be the users that would make the game grow thereafter, and we added things like interior views for the standard models because there was a lot of request for it from our users. You could say that this update is the shape and form of GT5 that was created through the opinions of our fans.



As if this massive update was not enough, I can also advise you of more great news – very shortly we will be sharing with you details of a forthcoming package of exciting DLC for GT5 that will include new vehicles and tracks plus a host of other additional new content.   The news will be incoming to PlayStation Blog and gran-turismo.com very soon so keep your ear to the ground.



Looks like a bunch of great stuff, the last in cockpit car is pretty lame, all black with Speedo and Tach, but it's better than nothing. Just hopefully not a ton of those, or hopefully they add dashes to them over time.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Oct 13, 2011)

DLC next tuesday as well.

Course Pack ($4.99)

Spa Francorchamps (with weather effects)
Kart Space I/II (at night)

Racing Car Pack ($7.99)
Red Bull X2011 Protytpe ’11
Dodge Challenger SRT8 Touring Car
Honda CR-Z Touring Car
Mazda Roadster Touring Car
Mazda RX-7 Touring Car
Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution X Touring Car
Nissan GT-R R35 Touring Car
Nissan Skyline GT-R R33 Touring Car
Nissan Skyline GT-R R32 Touring Car
Nissan Skyline GT-R R34 Touring Car
Subaru Impreza Touring Car
Toyota Prius Touring Car
Gran Turismo Racing Kart Jr.
Gran Turismo Racing Kart 100
Gran Turismo Racing Kart 125

Racing Gear Pack ($2.99)
Includes suits and helmets of 8 famous WRC and NASCAR drivers and 12 new helmets.

Paint Pack ($1.99)
Includes 100 new paint colors.

1Complete Pack ($11.99)
Includes all the packs in one convenient bundle.

Also got my Fanatec GT2 wheel. Such an improvement to the logitech DFGT. Been playin this and forza 4


----------



## Alcpone (Oct 14, 2011)

Nice one, I will be downloading this


----------



## bogmali (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks for the update....You can also add me, my username is JREchevarria


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Oct 14, 2011)

SPA francorchamps vid:


----------



## Alcpone (Oct 16, 2011)

1192mb download, thought it was 400mb, quite a hefty update


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Oct 16, 2011)

Yeah it might be from the new cars. Theyve added about 10 nascar vehicles or so.

I updated the first post earlier with the Spec 2.0 information.


----------



## Alcpone (Oct 16, 2011)

Ive just had ago at the seb vettel special session in the red bull race car, my god its fast, is it that fast in real life or is it purely fictional?


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Oct 16, 2011)

Alcpone said:


> Ive just had ago at the seb vettel special session in the red bull race car, my god its fast, is it that fast in real life or is it purely fictional?



It is fictional, but I believe its a proven feat. So it could do that kind of cornering and speed. But the G forces are too high for a human to take.

Also the X2010 is free to all users for a short time due to Vettel's GP win. There should be a gift in the community tab in the game.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 16, 2011)

They aren't too high for a human to take, they are at the limit of it though.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 18, 2011)

Well playing more and I'm not sure if this a bug or what. But lately randomly during races my cars won't shift, usually when in 3rd gear, and if I drop down to 2nd sometimes they will, but sometimes they will jsut slowly accelerate in 2nd and shift into 3rd and do the same as everyone passes me. Yet it still shows me at wide open throttle, but it's like I lose half my horsepower. If that happens I have to come to almost a dead stop so it shifts into first gear, then it gets fixed.


----------



## v12dock (Oct 18, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Well playing more and I'm not sure if this a bug or what. But lately randomly during races my cars won't shift, usually when in 3rd gear, and if I drop down to 2nd sometimes they will, but sometimes they will jsut slowly accelerate in 2nd and shift into 3rd and do the same as everyone passes me. Yet it still shows me at wide open throttle, but it's like I lose half my horsepower. If that happens I have to come to almost a dead stop so it shifts into first gear, then it gets fixed.



Turbo Lag.

Here is a demonstration http://www.metacafe.com/watch/203232/evo_vs_fiat_stilo/

massive turbos on small engines...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 18, 2011)

lol, no my supercharged Corvette and numerous other cars aren't having turbo lag, also isn't a small engine. Plus once near redline, there would be no lag at all. Not to mention brake boosting > lag, you get lag when you drive improperly, spool the turbo then go and you won't have an issue. Also that has nothing to do with lag in the video, like he said he's in the wrong gear, you don't race around at 30mph in 5th or 6th gear. To make a small engine fast you need boost, there is no other way around it, so they will be useless when that turbo isn't spinning at full speed (that means when acceleration in top gear at 30mph).

Either way, it just seems to be an annoying bug or something. Going to lose my first race because of it, will have to restart the race


----------



## v12dock (Oct 18, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> lol, no my supercharged Corvette and numerous other cars aren't having turbo lag, also isn't a small engine. Plus once near redline, there would be no lag at all. Not to mention brake boosting > lag, you get lag when you drive improperly, spool the turbo then go and you won't have an issue. Also that has nothing to do with lag in the video, like he said he's in the wrong gear, you don't race around at 30mph in 5th or 6th gear. To make a small engine fast you need boost, there is no other way around it, so they will be useless when that turbo isn't spinning at full speed (that means when acceleration in top gear at 30mph).
> 
> Either way, it just seems to be an annoying bug or something. Going to lose my first race because of it, will have to restart the race



Push rod LS motor , chevy needs to switch to DOHC lolol


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 18, 2011)

v12dock said:


> Push rod LS motor , chevy needs to switch to DOHC lolol



Not an LS motor, 69 Corvette. And no, they don't, LS swap is insanely popular, and has massive top end (despite everyone saying pushrod can't do that). Not to mention, pushrod motors are as powerful as it gets, you don't see no DOHC crap in Top Fuel do you? Took Ford 14 years to finally make an NA motor than can stand up to an LS, all the other DOHCs just didn't. Everyone talked about efficiency for the displacement, when they didn't realize the LS1 was lighter, so more power in a lighter engine, who cares about displacement if it's heavier? lolol


----------



## v12dock (Oct 19, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Not an LS motor, 69 Corvette. And no, they don't, LS swap is insanely popular, and has massive top end (despite everyone saying pushrod can't do that). Not to mention, pushrod motors are as powerful as it gets, you don't see no DOHC crap in Top Fuel do you? Took Ford 14 years to finally make an NA motor than can stand up to an LS, all the other DOHCs just didn't. Everyone talked about efficiency for the displacement, when they didn't realize the LS1 was lighter, so more power in a lighter engine, who cares about displacement if it's heavier? lolol



Yes, large pushrod american motors from all companies are capable of producing monstrous amounts of power, there is no replacement for displacement. Even GM realizes OHC is the future of their engines(2013 Vette) . The 5.4L from Ford is capable of 1200HP, just think how much you could get out of the 6.2L, and also allows for features like VVT. Chevy want to perfect the pushrod and Ford wants to perfect live axle


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 19, 2011)

v12dock said:


> Yes, large pushrod american motors from all companies are capable of producing monstrous amounts of power, there is no replacement for displacement. Even GM realizes OHC is the future of their engines(2013 Vette) . The 5.4L from Ford is capable of 1200HP, just think how much you could get out of the 6.2L, and also allows for features like VVT. Chevy want to perfect the pushrod and Ford wants to perfect live axle



Adding DOHC to the 6.2L adds weight, DOHC heads are massive, thats why you don't see massive displacement DOHC setups. You go with lower displacement and DOHC vs higher displacement and Pushrod, and both end up weighing the same and putting out around the same horsepower. 2 different methods to the same means, so I don't see the point. Also GM's already running VVT on a pushrod motor, you don't need DOHC for that. I haven't looked much into the 2013 Vette, but if they are going DOHC, just like I said in the first part of this post, I bet displacement will drop.


----------



## Alcpone (Oct 19, 2011)

I cant download this update, stupid PSN wont let me on to change my debit card as its under maintenance, might help if I could remember my password but I cant  although I have just bought an enzo in yellow  my id is alcpone if anyone wants to race


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm sure you've heard, the DLC has been delayed for North America till the 25th. If you purchase the complete pack however by Nov 7, they'll throw in a Honda NSX stealth and a GT5 dynamic theme.
*
GT academy just finished. As a celebration you can download the Nissan GTR Stealth model untill January 30 2012. Just goto PSN store, redeem codes and enter this:* *RD69-FJN9-5N6Q*


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 20, 2011)

I had been checking for that DLC, nice bonus for it to add to my garage. And another free car (the GTR) is always nice as well.


----------



## Alcpone (Oct 20, 2011)

Thats a disappointment for you guys over the pond, its out over here, just I cant get it lol


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Oct 20, 2011)

Alcpone said:


> Thats a disappointment for you guys over the pond, its out over here, just I cant get it lol



eh I can wait. Just got forza 4 and my new wheel recently. So lots of racing fun between that and gt5.

Bought the Zonda R (too lazy to do B spec to win it). Did a couple laps on the nurburgring. Sure is hard to drive. Hit the bumpy curb, you can spin out. Oversteer out of a corner is easy to do as well.  Fun though. Second lap got 8:11


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 20, 2011)

Alcpone said:


> Thats a disappointment for you guys over the pond, its out over here, just I cant get it lol



Not a huge deal for me, still so much of the game I got left to beat.


----------



## Alcpone (Oct 20, 2011)

Hybrid_theory said:


> eh I can wait. Just got forza 4 and my new wheel recently. So lots of racing fun between that and gt5.
> 
> Bought the Zonda R (too lazy to do B spec to win it). Did a couple laps on the nurburgring. Sure is hard to drive. Hit the bumpy curb, you can spin out. Oversteer out of a corner is easy to do as well.  Fun though. Second lap got 8:11



Thats an idea, I forgot about the Pagani, I will have to save up for it, can it be tuned aswel? Ive got the Buggati upto 1200Bhp and thats rapid.



1Kurgan1 said:


> Not a huge deal for me, still so much of the game I got left to beat.



True, not long to wait anyway 


Im disappointed that there is no Porsche's to buy


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Oct 20, 2011)

Alcpone said:


> Thats an idea, I forgot about the Pagani, I will have to save up for it, can it be tuned aswel? Ive got the Buggati upto 1200Bhp and thats rapid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stupid EA hogging the porsche license. Forza used to get away with having them, but not anymore. I didnt tune the Zonda, just drove it stock. I must say im tempted.

Best way to get money is to do the seasonal events (great xp as well).


----------



## Alcpone (Oct 20, 2011)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Stupid EA hogging the porsche license. Forza used to get away with having them, but not anymore. I didnt tune the Zonda, just drove it stock. I must say im tempted.
> 
> Best way to get money is to do the seasonal events (great xp as well).



Ah I see why now then, the ad's for Forza 4 look really good, I dont know if I could justify buying a 360 just for that though. 

I usually do the seasonal's, im upto level 24 now, my b-spec is at 4 lol, ive heard you can make it run continuously to get the money coming in in b-spec, not sure if this is true? I have the enzo tuned to max and that massively fast


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 20, 2011)

That code for the GTR in the PSN doesn't seem to work.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Oct 21, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> That code for the GTR in the PSN doesn't seem to work.



worked for me yesterday. You have a North American account? Added it in the redeem code section in the PSN store?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Yep, live in Minnesota and Redeemed in PSN store on the top right where you redeem codes. Where did you get that code, maybe we each need our own code?


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Oct 21, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yep, live in Minnesota and Redeemed in PSN store on the top right where you redeem codes. Where did you get that code, maybe we each need our own code?



GTplanet posted it. http://www.gtplanet.net/free-nissan-gt-r-gt500-stealth-model-in-gran-turismo-5/


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Oct 21, 2011)

Hopped in the online dealership, and what was there are cars ive been looking to get for months. Not 1 but 5 RUF cars (modded porsches). So went and bought the whole lot of em. Down prob 750,000 credits. But it was worth it.


----------



## choppy (Nov 3, 2011)

Sad they are giving Stealth Models away for free - I thought by buying the Signature Edition I would have been unique!

btw , we should meet up for a TPU race? add me if your online: chopppy


----------



## choppy (Nov 3, 2011)

Alcpone said:


> Im disappointed that there is no Porsche's to buy



+1  , of course there is RUF but its just not the same thing :shadedshu


----------



## Alcpone (Nov 3, 2011)

choppy said:


> +1  , of course there is RUF but its just not the same thing :shadedshu



I know  I have added you on psn


----------



## MustangGT2142 (Nov 3, 2011)

god I want to play this game again, but I need a new ps3, the old one died


----------



## Alcpone (Nov 3, 2011)

MustangGT2142 said:


> god I want to play this game again, but I need a new ps3, the old one died



Ask santa for a new one for xmas mate, im still using my trusted PS3 bought back in April 2008 with a mighty 40Gb HD, really need to get a bigger HD very soon


----------



## MustangGT2142 (Nov 3, 2011)

Alcpone said:


> Ask santa for a new one for xmas mate, im still using my trusted PS3 bought back in April 2008 with a mighty 40Gb HD, really need to get a bigger HD very soon



Yeah im going to get the slim model around then. Mine was also a 40gb. I was playing gt5 one day in summer for few hours, it was really hot, the fan was on 100%, so I turned it off to cool a bit, came back a few hours and YLOD


----------



## Alcpone (Nov 10, 2011)

When can I buy a LM type race car? Are they won in the series's? Thanks


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 10, 2011)

Well you can try the different dealerships. Here's the link to the unlock list i have in the first post. http://translate.google.com/transla...eux/solutions/solution-de-gran-turismo-5.html


----------



## Alcpone (Nov 11, 2011)

Im going off the veyron fast, cant get it to handle good enough to race and win. If anyone wants to do a swap give me a holla.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 11, 2011)

Alcpone said:


> Im going off the veyron fast, cant get it to handle good enough to race and win. If anyone wants to do a swap give me a holla.



Its not that good of a car for racing simply because it doesnt corner terribly well. Might be able to fix that with some tuning.

Here's a general page for how to tune: 
http://www.gtplanet.net/forum/showthread.php?t=204024

Here's a setup for the veyron. They say it turns a bit better now.

http://www.gtplanet.net/forum/showthread.php?t=136677&page=4#post4268015


----------



## Alcpone (Nov 11, 2011)

How they got the predator version upto 1256hp I dont know? Mine is running 1196hp, im sure running it in wont give me 60 more horses? I handles abit better with those settings though.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 11, 2011)

Gran Turismo 6 is in development.

http://www.joystiq.com/2011/11/11/polyphony-working-on-gran-turismo-6/


----------



## Alcpone (Nov 11, 2011)

Jees, surely GT6 would be a good idea for the PS4? By the time GT6 comes out the PS4 will be here anyway.


----------

